
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (June 2014) - jader201
<i>Note: This was posted last month [1], and received a lot of up votes and some positive feedback [2]. So re-posting again for June 2014. Also note that I will not be submitting my resume this time due to making a successful connection [3] with an awesome startup as the result of last month&#x27;s run.</i><p>If you&#x27;re looking to be hired by a company, please use this thread to let other HN members know.<p>If you&#x27;re looking for talent, by all means, check out the candidates below and if you see a good fit, connect! Please no recruiters, unless specifically indicated (opt-in).<p>If you&#x27;re not hiring&#x2F;looking to be hired, take a look over the candidates below and connect with them if you&#x27;re aware of a potential fit for them.<p>Up&#x2F;Down Voting: I would propose that up&#x2F;down voting be reserved to help promote high quality submissions, and push down those clearly not putting in much effort or are off-topic. Use sparingly.<p>I am loosely proposing the following format (obviously you&#x27;re welcome to use any format you&#x27;d like):<p><pre><code>  [Location], [Remote | Relocation], [Full Time | Contract | Part Time]

  Stack: [Comma delimited list of technologies]

  Resume: [Link to resume]

  Contact: [Email address or other means of contact]

  [Brief overview, what you&#x27;re looking for in a company, etc.]
</code></pre>
[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7685170<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7698119<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7833251
======
alexforster
Southern New Jersey, Philadelphia, northern Delaware | In-House or Remote |
Full-Time

Stack (professional): C# + .NET (ASP.NET MVC+Razor, etc), Javascript (jQuery,
React, Backbone.js, TypeScript), HTML5/CSS3, MSSQL/MySQL/PostgreSQL,
RabbitMQ/ZeroMQ, Cassandra, Linux (Puppet, Pacemaker, DRBD), Xen, VoIP
(Asterisk/OpenSIPS/Homer/etc), Photoshop/Illustrator

Stack (personal): C++, Lua (Embedding, OpenResty, Luvit), Python (OpenCV),
Xamarin iOS, more...

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rwftk3pj1jkm676/Resume%20-%20Alex%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rwftk3pj1jkm676/Resume%20-%20Alex%20Forster.pdf)

Contact: alex@alexforster.com

I've been programming since I was 14, and started doing it professionally at
20. I'm currently the "jack of all trades" programmer-and-more in a small IT
department for a ~2000 employee company. I've enjoyed incredible flexibility
to learn and implement different technologies in my current role, but
unfortunately, I have to begin looking elsewhere as we're quickly losing our
autonomy to our enterprisey parent company.

The approximate responsibility split at my current job is 60% pure software
development, 20% devops, and 20% networking. I absolutely adore C#, but since
it isn't as vogue as I wish it was, I should mention that I'm almost as fluent
in several other languages. I'm proud of having a well-diversified set of
skills, and if my "keyword soup" resume piques your interest, I'd love to have
a more in-depth conversation with you.

I'm tied to the area for family at the moment, but I'd be happy to spend a bit
on a coworking space and work remotely.

------
th1agofm
Sao Paulo/Brazil, Remote / Relocation, Full time

Stack: Ruby, Node.js, Elixir and PHP. I can work with a variety of databases
from RDMS's(mysql, postgres) to NoSQL(mongodb, neo4j). I'm currently studying
R and data science.

Resume: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/thiago-fernandes-
massa/51/91a/24...](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/thiago-fernandes-
massa/51/91a/248)

Contact: thiagown@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/thiagofm](https://github.com/thiagofm)

    
    
      Whenever I have time, I write opensource on github: I currently maintain popular Ruby gems such as carrierwave and minimagick. I have made my own which is memcached-manager and I'm almost finishing a memcached binary protocol client in elixir(memcachedx).
    
      What I'm looking in a company:
    
      Sorry for the expression, but I'm willing to shove shit for your company in order to work and live abroad. I'm very interested in moving to the US, Canada or Europe.
    
       I code since I was 10. I'm a very all around software engineer and currently work for one of the major media companies here in Brazil. I deal daily with mid-large scale issues and develop a inhouse CMS(in Rails) that powers the R7.com website and A LOT of webservices in node.js and sinatra.
    
       I've worked in my past for Rocket Internet in a taxi app and as a lead engineer for a Square clone called Payleven.
    
       I _promise_ I'll deliver very good software for your company. I accept tests that involve doing remote work or anything, feel free to talk with me about anything.

------
roycoding
San Francisco. Local or Remote. Full time.

Stack: Python data science stack (pandas, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, etc), other Python libs (requests, Flask, etc), D3, SQL, Hadoop,
Pig, Git, C++, R, more.

Website: [http://roycoding.github.io](http://roycoding.github.io)

Projects: [http://roycoding.github.io/data](http://roycoding.github.io/data)

Contact: roy.coding+hn@gmail.com

I'm looking for a data scientist position in San Francisco or remote. By
training I'm a PhD computational physicist, but have been working as a data
science consultant for the past year and a half. I am a generalist, with a
focus on analysis and simulations, but have experience across the whole
spectrum of data science (i.e. data acquisition, cleaning, modeling, machine
learning, evaluation, etc.). I'm looking to join a team of really smart people
working on something interesting. I love learning new stuff and hearing about
what people are working on.

------
charlesdm
Belgium, Europe (for now). Remote. Maybe on-site in London. Occasional travel
possible as well. Full time or contract

Stack: Mobile (mainly iOS -> objective-C), C/C++, Java (+JNI). Back end (PHP,
some python, MySQL, SQLite, RabbitMQ). Some Bitcoin experience. All sorts of
other random things I've been playing around with.

Resume: Upon request

Contact: See profile

I'm an independent developer who has launched two apps that have sold well
(concept -> finished app). Looking for a company where I can leverage that
experience. Could be dev, product or a mix of both.

My specialties are mobile apps (also: C/C++ on mobile, audio code, OpenGL ES,
websockets), real time systems, security and encryption, and multi platform
portable software and libraries (e.g. that run on mobile, desktop and embedded
systems).

Would love to talk if you're doing cool stuff with either mobile or Bitcoin
(or both!).

------
luos
Location: Relocate to London from Budapest (EU citizen)

Stack: I am a PHP/JS developer (1.5+ years of working experience) but I want
to move to Scala

Resume: on request

Contact: luosathn@gmail.com

If you are looking for a junior scala programmer in London I would gladly
relocate. I am learning computer engineering at the Budapest University of
Technology but I only finished the 90% of the BSc. I am a student now but I
decided it would be better if I get some fresh air outside my home city.

In 2010 I worked 3 months as a "data management" intern in a bank. I did the
intern things of looking things up in the bank's databases, learning about the
systems, writing Oracle, MSSQL queries. From 2012 to the end 2013 I worked
part and full time (when I had time besides the school) as a PHP developer at
a small company. My task was to maintain and develop PHP and MySQL/MSSQL
applications. But sometimes I had to tackle things like XSL.

In the meantime I started my own company to operate a family business, my work
was to set up webshops, managing the hosting and small developments. We tried
ourselves in the social buying hype too but it did not work out as planned. I
usually used prestashop and joomla for these.

In late 2013 I decided to focus on school but I just could not get into the
right mindset so I decided to try something new and try to relocate to London.

Last year I started working on a hobby scala-play project and I started to
like the language. I think it is the most usable language I used (despite its
quirks). I am managing the Linux VPS which this app runs on, so I am somewhat
familiar with linux systems, my desktop is linux too. I tried several
technologies like rails, node.js or laravel but these are just to improve my
knowledge.

I am looking for a scala job opportunity mainly in the
webdevelopment/distributed-systems part but I am interested in other type of
jobs too. I am a webdeveloper but I really like solving IT Security problems
(like the Stripe CTF) too.

I am currently living in Budapest so I need time to relocate. If the company
could help in finding a room that would be good but if not, that is not a
problem.

~~~
nolite
Would you be interested in remote, contract scala work?

------
agentultra
Ontario, Canada. Remote or Local (no relocation). Full Time | Contract | Part
Time

Stack: C/C++, Python, Lisp (Common Lisp, Scheme, Clojure, Hy), OpenStack

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11810776/cv.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11810776/cv.pdf)

Contact: In my CV, profile

10+ years of experience across a wide range of technologies. My passions are
distributed systems, graphics, artificial intelligence, and compilers. I've
worked on large and small web projects, object storage, devops, and contribute
to open source projects such as Firefox, WebGL, Openstack, Hy, and others. I
am completely self-taught.

I'm currently catching up on chemistry in my spare time. I'm enthusiastic
about following the work of T.J. Hutton on artificial chemistries, artificial
life, etc and even more recently, agronomy. I just built a raised garden box
in my backyard and am setting up some sensors (based on the arduino board) to
detect and report water levels. My goal is to find (or develop if I must)
cheap (ish) sensors to detect more complex compounds such as phosphorous,
nitrogen, carbon, potassium, etc. I hope to turn crop rotations into a
constraint search/machine learning problem. Along the way I may end up
optimizing the component cost of my raised boxes to make dense, affordable
urban farming accessible to busy urban dwelling people (automate all the
things!).

If you have a challenging problem or unique application that requires someone
who is methodical and passionate about their craft then I might be the person
you're looking for. I'm interested in projects related to science, game
development/graphics, distributed systems, or computing environments (I
believe the power of programming should be available to anyone who needs it in
environments and languages they're accustomed to). I prefer to work on Open
Source software where possible. If you need a technical co-founder for a
really interesting project (something that could help us avoid the post-
antibiotic future, adapt to climate change, are interested in exploring
programming-system-as-operating-system, or bring back people traumatized by
mathematics) you should send me an email and get in touch.

------
bdevine
San Diego, CA | Local, remote, open to relocation | Full Time, Part Time,
Contract Stack: Python generalist with some Flask and HTML/JS/CSS. NLTK,
Pandas, etc. - please see my linkedin profile for a full list of keywords.
Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/brandon-
devine/7/a6a/82b](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/brandon-devine/7/a6a/82b) and
[https://github.com/morpheme?tab=repositories](https://github.com/morpheme?tab=repositories)
Contact: my.name at gmail

I'm a recent graduate in Computational Linguistics who's looking for an
opportunity to do interesting work in various aspects of NLP, as well as
general data science and web dev-related work. I also have a background in GIS
from a former career and it would be particularly awesome to find a position
that allows me to tie mapping and data analysis together. Most of all, though,
I just want to get my hands dirty in the nuts and bolts of your app and help
you build something cool -- an API, a recommender, analytics tools, or
whatever you have in mind. I love learning about new verticals and if you're
in a niche industry that isn't "sexy", all the better! At this point in my
career, company size isn't a huge issue for me; I feel that I can learn a lot
in any situation. Local to San Diego or remote would be great, and my family
and I would consider relocating to the Bay Area, Austin, or D.C.

------
swampie
Madrid (Spain), Remote, Contract

Stack: Java, Groovy, Python, Objective C, Javascript, main web
frameworks(Angular, Grails, Play, Dropwizard,Spring), MongoDb,MySql,Orient DB

LinkedIn: [http://lnkd.in/RM5RjY](http://lnkd.in/RM5RjY)

Contact: matteo.fiandesio at gmail dot com

Full stack developer with over 8 years of experience. I'm comfortable coding
in Java and Groovy on the server side as well as hacking Javascript at the
front-end and whatever lies in between (DB, NoSQL, messagging, search,
map/reduce). Three years of experience developing iOS applications.

------
tragic
London, will consider remote within a couple of timezones, FT

Stack: Ruby/Rails, Python/Django, Javascript/Coffeescript/JQuery/Angular. Got
the accessory skillset down - Git, XUnit/Rspec, enough bash to get by,
(My|Postgre)SQL

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/69139419/cvJamesTurley.d...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/69139419/cvJamesTurley.docx)

Contact: jamesturley1905@googlemail.com, 07969475469

I'm a junior-going-on-intermediate web dev - I got bitten with the code bug
two or three years ago, although I've been conversant in HTML and CSS since
2004. I'm a stubborn autodidact, and my day job consists mostly of using
Javascript to compensate for extraordinarily limited access to an outsourced
server app, for a medium sized B2B publisher, largely unsupervised - I am the
dictionary definition of a duct-tape coder. In this capacity, I have fallen in
love with AngularJS. I also write small APIs mostly using Rails (yes, it is
overkill, but it is very quick to get up and running), and do freelance work,
the biggest job so far being a Django site.

Looking for a company that'll take a chance on a feral junior matching the
above description, making interesting web apps in Ruby or Python (or JS), and
most of all an environment where I could level up - bigger ongoing projects
with modern development practices. (The benefit to you: so far I've been very
good at the level grinding.)

------
jvanveen
Groningen(Netherlands), Remote: yes, Relocation: yes, Full-time Stack: nodejs,
javascript, express, html(5), css/less/sass, handlebars, meteor, high5,
jquery, ractivejs, python, django, twisted, ... Resume:
nl.linkedin.com/in/jvanveen/ Contact: j.veenvan@gmail.com Info:
[https://github.com/jvanveen](https://github.com/jvanveen)

Passionate & dedicated frontend & backend webdeveloper with a special interest
in websocket/webrtc/isomorphic webapp implementation & design. I'm currently
writing an open-source isomorphic p2p web-framework called high5. Together
with a former collegue, I wrote a simple but effective webrtc video-
conferencing prototype app([https://r00my.com/](https://r00my.com/)) as part
of an YC-application. The past year I worked on a few Meteor projects and
learned some things about reactive programming styles and two-way data-
binding. I also worked on projects using Python, Django, Flask, Pyramid,
Twisted & Plone.

I'm looking for a mid-sized, informal & inspiring tech-company, with nodejs in
it's backend stack, and is offering a challenging and interesting
backend/frontend vacancy with relocation option or with the option to work
remotely. Feel free to email me for more information.

------
7kirin7
Location: Vancouver, Canada. Remote/Local/Relocate on West Coast, Full Time

Stack: C#/WPF, Objective-C, Java, Python, C++. Platforms: iOS, Android, Mac,
Windows. Additional Languages: French, Japanese.

Resume: E-mail my username @ gmail.com

Contact: As above

Overview: CS grad as of August at top CS school, contracting in Bay Area late
June / early July so available for interviews at that time. This is my 2nd
degree, I am a mature new grad in my early 30s with a deep and diverse resume
straddling audio engineering, music and audio software, HCI/interactivity
software, AAA game development, and graphics/animation research including VR.
I work obsessively at things I am most interested in, so if I am interested in
your company's product, you can count on me for great ROI. I have worked +5
years in research labs over both of my degrees, won engineering competitions
and am developing a new file standard.

In academia I have developed several technologies I am planning to one day
base a start-up from, that extend from music education/audio production
software, through real-time gestural interaction environments, to 3D audio for
virtual reality libraries, but I prefer to bootstrap these in my spare time
while working full-time for a company whose product I firmly believe in. I am
looking for any position that can combine my domain and programming
experience.

------
neolefty
Chengdu, China | Remote

Stack: Any server or embedded. C/Java, Python, Lisp, SQL, Web, etc. People
skills.

Resume: [http://neolefty.org/bill-baker-
resume-2014.pdf](http://neolefty.org/bill-baker-resume-2014.pdf)

Contact: bbbaker@alum.mit.edu

I'm an experienced developer looking for meaningful projects. I'm happy to
make connections in China or work purely remotely. Currently teaching AP high
school and setting up a MOOC for the same program. I can work part time or
full time, long-term or short-term.

------
zumda
Bern, Switzerland, Remote | Relocation, Full Time

Stack: Ruby, Clojure, ClojureScript, JavaScript, [something I don't know yet]

Careers 2.0:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/featureenvy](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/featureenvy)

Contact: andreas+hnjobs@featureenvy.com

Currently in the process of getting a Master's Degree in Biomedical
Engineering (mostly doing image analysis, coming from a Bachelor's in Computer
Science) and looking for a new challenge. Besides the two degrees I have
worked for 2 years on web applications and web security development.

I don't like to retire and tell people who ask me that I spent my time making
it possible for people to share more cat pictures. I would love to work on
something a bit more meaningful. For example supporting scientists with
visualization or replacing Excel files with a webapp. Considering my
Biomedical Engineering background, biologist would be a perfect fit, but I
would also accept mathematicians, physicists, and other scientists. As long as
I can learn something new, preferably not just programming related.

Or of course you could offer me good working conditions, a mentor and some
time/money for conferences and other educational things, that would work, too.

So if you are looking for someone who likes to push the boundaries, doesn't
accept "acceptable" as a solution and loves to learn new things (not just
programming related!) then you should drop me a line so we can talk.

------
ar42v
Beijing, China, Remote | Willing to Consider temp Relocation, Internship

Resume: [http://arverma.me/resume.pdf](http://arverma.me/resume.pdf)

Github:[https://github.com/arvvvs](https://github.com/arvvvs)

Website [http://arverma.me/blog/index.html](http://arverma.me/blog/index.html)

Stack: C/C++, Python, Java, HTML/CSS, Git, GNU/Linux (Debian based primarily
but experience in Red Hat based systems)

Contact: averma2 [at] binghamton [dot] edu (also in Resume)

Hey Everyone! Long time lurker first time poster. I am a Junior at State
University of New York Binghamton studying Mathematics and Computer Science. I
am currently in the market for an internship to help develop my skills
further, along with contributing to an awesome company. My summer ends on
August 28th and am open to new experience till then. I am looking for a
company that is slightly crazy in their goals and I am willing to help push
them to it!

I am in my time studying Web Development, reading Pro Git and learning some
Latex. I am also pursuing a goal of reading 14 non CS books over the summer. I
am currently reading "Surely you're joking Mr. Fenymen" I hope if you are
readin g this you have something for me and I have something for you!

Feel free to contact me again at averma [at] binghamton [dot] edu

------
reesemclean
Portland, OR. Remote | Relocation Possible. Full Time

Strong: iOS, Objective-C, Cocoa-Touch, Xcode, git

Some Experience: Node.js, MongoDB

Learning: Ruby, Swift

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/62841066/ReeseMcLeanResu...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/62841066/ReeseMcLeanResume.pdf)

Contact: See Resume

I have been a classroom high school math teacher for the past 5 years. In may
spare time I have worked to develop and launch several apps that help students
learn and that help teachers teach. I am now looking to move full time into
software development, preferably in educational technology, although I would
be interested in other areas as well.

I am most comfortable with iOS development; I have some experience with
Node.js and am willing to learn other technology stacks.

I have open-sourced ClassCast, a iOS client and Node.js server that lets
teachers send URLs to student iPads as push notifications which take students
directly to the correct webpage/app. You can see these projects at
[http://github.com/reesemclean](http://github.com/reesemclean).

Other apps I have developed are available in the app store, including Algebra
Tiles: Visualize Math which allows students to see Algebra in a visual way:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/algebra-tiles-visualize-
math...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/algebra-tiles-visualize-
math/id646206153?mt=8)

------
demet
Data Analyst

Budapest, Hungary - would like to work for a remote team.

Stack: R, social APIs (facebook, twitter, wikipedia, reddit, stack exchange,
github - off the top of my head), some PHP, mysql and python scikit-learn

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/metish](https://www.linkedin.com/in/metish)

Contact: demy.mail [at] gmail.com

About: I am a social media data analyst/product manager. I lead
www.diktiolabs.com (coming up with products we offer, doing market research
before the company started and then preparing the actual reports, mining and
analyzing data, talking to customers, holding workshops and conferences and
leading a team of 5 people since then). We deal with mining and analyzing
social media data using network science.

I have a background in mathematics (almost finished my BSc before transferring
to computer science recently) and an MA in New Media. Academically, I am
interested in computational social and political science; professionally I am
interested in interesting datasets and questions to solve.

I have recently also realized that I really like talking to customers and
coming up with new features and tweaks to products.

I am looking to work largely from home on interesting datasets and feel like a
large part of an exciting company. My programming skills are sufficient to
mine and analyze data. I have been coding in PHP for about 2 years now, but
use R and python for most of my analyses. I am fluent in Turkish, Hungarian
and English (I also speak a little French).

------
darushimo
Location: Portland OR - willing to relocate to NYC, SF, ??, - Full Time

Tools: Omnigraffle, Bootstrap, Photoshop, Balsamiq, Silverback, POP, etc

Stack: HTML, CSS & JS for prototyping, some experience with Python, SQLite,
Processing

Portfolio: [http://drewshimomura.com](http://drewshimomura.com) (please
inquire for more work examples, including case studies)

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1jMJqtY](http://bit.ly/1jMJqtY)

Contact: ashimomura@gmail.com

Looking for: A company that expects great work and offers the opportunity of
mentorship in both UX/IxD design and UX/business strategy.

UX/Interaction Designer with 5 yrs exp, seeking a full-time job in a new
place. Previously worked for a startup for 4 years as the first hire. I've
since worked at agencies & as a freelance consultant for companies including
Intel, VMware, Aon, Genentech. Experience w/ desktop, mobile, responsive,
Windows 8, iOS & Android apps, consumer internet, large multi-touch screens. I
also have experience in information architecture, user research/testing, and
user analytics as well. Personally interested in 'future interfaces' (i.e.
Oculus, Leap, MYO, etc). FWIW, I was accepted into SVA's IxD MFA program
recently, although I wont be attending.

------
skz
Berkeley CA | Willing to work anywhere in the Bay Area with a preference for
San Francisco | Full Time

Stack: C, Python, C++, Java, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, Scheme Linux

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B88PYjSG7mH3bVhOTW9rdnVfRTA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B88PYjSG7mH3bVhOTW9rdnVfRTA/edit?usp=sharing)
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/samkaz](http://www.linkedin.com/in/samkaz)

Contact: can be found in resume

I graduated from UC Berkeley with degrees in computer science and applied math
2 weeks ago. I am now looking for a full-time software engineering position. I
have worked on compilers in industry and computer networking in academia. I
also have experience in web programming but have moved away from it the last
several years.

I am open to working for either a small startup or a larger, more established
company. I am broadly interested in computer systems- operating systems,
distributed/networked systems, and programming language systems- and this is
what I expect to work on in my job. In the construction of computer programs,
I like to pay special attention to correctness and so I have a particular
interest in techniques which facilitate reasoning about programs.

------
xvolter
Boston, MA. Local or remote preferred. Full-time, contact or part-time.

Stack: Full-stack developer; JavaScript, jQuery, CSS3, HTML5, Python, PHP,
Perl, Java, native Android, Mongodb, MySQL, Amazon AWS, Ruby, C#, ASP.net, C++

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benjaminhutchins](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benjaminhutchins)

Contact: ben(a)hutchins.co

I've worked primarily as a font-end web developer for the past several years,
however in the past I've worked as a security consultant working to add
encryption and privacy practices to software and as a junior-level systems
admin and database admin. I've created several native Android apps on the side
of my main projects and work on several open source projects to expand my
knowledge [https://github.com/benhutchins/](https://github.com/benhutchins/)

I'm a level 2 Sr. Software Engineer at my current company and am looking to
join a company I can be passionate about, building a great product or service.
I am not interested in moving at this point, but if the offer is reasonable
enough I'd consider it. Prefer to work for a smaller company or startup where
I can put to use my full stack of skills and to join a great team or a growing
team.

------
jayhuang
Currently located in Vancouver, B.C. Open to remote/relocation, currently
looking for part-time/contract, available for full-time in January 2015

Stack: HTML, CSS (SASS|LESS), PHP (CakePHP, SlimPHP, etc), JavaScript
(jQuery|AngularJS|BackboneJS), Databases (MySQL|MongoDB|Oracle|MSSQL),
Git/SVN/Perforce, Java, C++

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fto5ypl4x9ryyw/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fto5ypl4x9ryyw/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf)

Contact: hn [at] [fullname].org

Experienced full stack web developer, looking for any web development related
position (preferably front-end). I previously co-founded Windows7Center.com
and Windows8Center.com (2008~2011), which ended up being the second biggest
online community dedicated to Windows 7 at the time.

Two of the posts on my blog [1] have also made it into the top 5 and top 3
here respectively.

After putting college on hold to work for 2 years, I've returned to finish my
diploma. I'm currently off for the summer and am looking for part-
time/contract work, hopefully with an awesome company/team that I can work
with full-time once I graduate in December.

[1] [http://jayhuang.org/blog](http://jayhuang.org/blog)

------
thu
Namur (Belgium), remote, contract or part time

I am a capable Haskell and Python developer. To get a feel of what I can do:

My side project is Reesd, a redundant storage service for developers. It is
made of:

    
    
        - Several Docker containers (linked together on multiple machines through Tinc),
        - Web frontend,
        - SCP reimplementation with account permissions,
          bucket plan limits, and on-the-fly SHA1 check,
        - Redundant backend store,
        - PostgreSQL synchronous replication + WAL archiving (using scp@reesd itself),
        - Background jobs to check files SHA1 to detect early corruption,
        - Payment done through Stripe,
        - Nginx and HAProxy,
        - Email through mandrill.
    

To read more about it: [http://hypered.io/blog/2014-02-17-building-
reesd](http://hypered.io/blog/2014-02-17-building-reesd)

Vo Minh Thu

Reesd: [https://reesd.com](https://reesd.com)

Email: noteed at gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/noteed](https://github.com/noteed)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/noteed](https://twitter.com/noteed)

LinkedIn:
[http://be.linkedin.com/in/vominhthu](http://be.linkedin.com/in/vominhthu)

------
pallavkaushish
New Delhi, India| Full Time [Available For Relocation]

Skills: Intersection of Marketing, User Growth & Technical

Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/pallavkaushish/](https://linkedin.com/in/pallavkaushish/)

Contact: pallavkaushish [at] gmail [dot] com

Current Situation:

* Working as a technical marketer.

* Learning Node.js (express framework) with mongodb.

* Working on a side project; an intelligent CRO tool which uses popups - www.onehopper.com

Looking For: Working with a startup in the growth team. Being a young and
passionate startup guy I can immensely contribute with my skills I've picked
up in the last 2 years. I've done more than I can explain here. Best way to
know more about my work is to have a quick chat or by visiting my blog
mentioned below.

Interesting things I have done:

* Worked with 2 startups at a time (almost full time) - [http://snooptank.com/what-i-learnt-by-working-with-two-start...](http://snooptank.com/what-i-learnt-by-working-with-two-startups-at-a-time/)

* Always got a job through connections and self marketing. Never made a resume except for Linkedin.

* Tried starting a music business in college and signed over 50 artists without a product.

* Documented my other interesting startup stories at [http://snooptank.com](http://snooptank.com)

------
adambware
Location: Jacksonville, FL | Remote | Full Time or Contract

Stack: Linux, PHP, Javascript, MySQL, WordPress, Responsive Web (HTML5, CSS3).
Business and People Skills.

Learning: More Linux, More Bash, Agile, Ruby, Rails, Puppet, Python, NodeJS,
AngularJS

Resume: [http://adamboulware.com](http://adamboulware.com)

Contact: adamboulware (at) gmail.com

Overview: Recent IT, Computer Security Administration Graduate. 7+ years of
technical work experience, currently full stack engineer/sysadmin/IT who also
does pre-sales and project planning. I enjoy digging into the full software
stack, as well as tuning linux systems. I also enjoy the customer-facing role,
as I’m skilled at relaying technical info to non-techies. Always looking to
expand and hone my skillset, excited to optimize for better performance, and
definitely a lifetime learner.

I’m highly interested in the DevOps movement and constantly working on my
sysadmin and full stack skillsets. Would love to find a DevOps apprenticeship.
Also interested in positions such as: full stack developer, SRE,
infrastructure engineer.

Looking for a company that values knowledge across multiple disciplines,
fosters an environment for learning, and encourages strong communication
amongst the team.

------
brwr
Bay Area, Full Time

Stack: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Python, Django, JavaScript, AngularJS, Git, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Elasticsearch

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/jmnh4ogsqr9vd50/BrewerResume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/jmnh4ogsqr9vd50/BrewerResume.pdf)
LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesbrwr/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesbrwr/)
Github: [https://github.com/brwr](https://github.com/brwr)

Contact: james (at) brwr.org

At this point in my career, I consider myself a generalist. Most of the work
I've done so far has been web-related, but I'm always eager for a chance to
pick up new skills outside of a typical CRUD app. While I may not specialize
in anything in particular, I can get up-to-speed with the problems I'm given
and be productive very quickly. I love learning and understand that learning
has to be balanced with shipping. Big data, search, and space are just a few
of the things that interest me.

If you are solving hard problems that require some serious brainwork before
diving in and are looking for a generalist, let's chat.

------
rjcantrell
Boulder, CO; San Francisco, CA; other western US[1]; remote; or periodical
onsite (any US).

Timeline: If relocation is required, 3-6 months.

Stack: C#, ASP .Net (MVC & Razor), WCF, WPF/MVVM, Javascript/Jquery, HTML5,
CSS, SQL Server, Java, C++, AWS S3/EC2/SQS/RDS, R, Matlab.

Other Skills: Machine learning (regression, classification, clustering, neural
networks), product design, API design, data
acquisition/cleanup/modeling/analysis, team management, pretty good at Street
Fighter.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rjcantrell](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rjcantrell)
(more info and references available upon request)

Contact: rj@rjcantrell.com

About me: Spent six years at a consulting firm owned by Microsoft, writing
logistics and package-tracking software for two of the big three US mail-
delivery services. Consulting means variety, and this broad experience plus
passion for technology means I am a quick learner and quick to deliver value.

More recently, I worked two years at a burgeoning financial startup on a
OAuth/REST API and their custom automated credit-underwriting engine, where I
developed machine-learning techniques in addition to traditional expert-
derived classification of risk. Not averse to UX/front-end work, but it's not
my greatest strength.

[1] I'm currently located in Atlanta, but looking to move. My wife and I are
very outdoorsy and are interested in destinations which might provide some
city flavor with easy access to rock climbing, mountain biking, trail running,
mountaineering, etc. Make me an offer I can't refuse! ; )

------
TyrusB
San Francisco, Full Time

Stack: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Backbone.js, Node.js

Resume: [http://www.ty-brooks.com/assets/pdfs/Ty-Brooks-
Resume.pdf](http://www.ty-brooks.com/assets/pdfs/Ty-Brooks-Resume.pdf)

Personal/Portfolio: [http://www.ty-brooks.com](http://www.ty-brooks.com)

Contact: brooks85.ty@gmail.com

I'm a web developer with an interest in the ways technology can improve our
education system, our food system, and pretty much any aspect of our daily
lives.

My background is a little unorthodox: I come from an education background, and
almost went to law school (I got a 99th percentile LSAT score), and ended up
pursuing coding when I realized it was a great way of pairing my lifelong
interest in computers and technology with my passion for problem solving
challenges, not to mention a great way to build cool things with interesting
people.

I'm looking for a position where I can work with a passionate team and
contribute to a project that makes a difference. I'm a Rails guy with
experience with Backbone.js on the front-end, but I'm also very interested by
the possibilities of full-stack JavaScript development with Node.js.

------
mbrain
Turkey, Remote/Relocation, Full Time/Part Time

Stack: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, AngularJS, NodeJS, PHP, Wordpress

Resume: [http://www.mehmet.pw/m/resume.pdf](http://www.mehmet.pw/m/resume.pdf)

Contact: m@mehmet.pw

I've started programming when I'm 15 and I'm graduating this month from BS in
Computer Engineering.

I'm experienced with Rails for almost 2 years. You can check my github profile
for my projects. Currently I'm working on ConfDeck app. It's a open-sourced
SAAS conference management app. Code is available in Github.

[https://github.com/kodgemisi/confdeck](https://github.com/kodgemisi/confdeck)

[http://www.confdeck.com](http://www.confdeck.com)

I have experience with Javascript and AngularJS. There are some simple
projects I've done are available on GitHub.

[https://github.com/beydogan/jPuzzle/](https://github.com/beydogan/jPuzzle/)

[https://github.com/beydogan/blogular](https://github.com/beydogan/blogular)

I live in Turkey, I can work remotely but I want to move to USA if I have a
chance.

I'm a startup type of a person, I want to work in a small team which I can
make big impacts by what I do.

Github: [https://github.com/beydogan](https://github.com/beydogan) Blog:
[http://www.mehmet.pw](http://www.mehmet.pw)

------
munimkazia
Node.js, JavaScript, PHP developer. Based in Mumbai, India. Looking for a full
time remote job

I'm currently working in one of the country's largest ecommerce setups. I have
a lot of experience and insight in large scale problems: high load web apps,
handling a large amount of data, syncing between different systems, API
design, task queues and task distribution, designing and building scalable
architecture and services.

I have a strong database background in mysql and mongodb, and I've also worked
with postgresql. Redis is one of my favorite weapons and it always forms a
vital part of my applications. Apart from the JavaScript and PHP, I have
worked with Ruby Sinatra and python before. I'm currently working on a small
Golang project and I find it very cool. I'd love to do more work in golang,
given the chance. I'm not afraid to pick up the right tool for the job and
learn on the go though. I've experimented with storm, zeromq, Statsd too.

I'd like a job where I can utilize my skills and work on something that
excites me. Email me at munim2020@gmail.com if you have something interesting
for me. Thanks for reading!

------
bebbs
* Junior Engineer / Growth Hacker seeks interesting London Startup *

Location: London, UK / Relocation - Full Time

Stack: Ruby, Rails, Bootstrap, Heroku, LESS, AWS, Postgresql - (More than
happy to learn new technologies)

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_HE0eSeECpDZyFQhVrxOWygo...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_HE0eSeECpDZyFQhVrxOWygoQPE9uklEISBkjZ7iFBY/edit?usp=sharing)

Contact: See Resume for email

I'm a young 'technical generalist', looking for an exciting opportunity to
make a difference to a startup in London, whether that's in an engineering or
growth role. I love to learn, whether that's exploring a new Gem, analysing
and optimising a key metric, or wrangling some code from an idea into
existence.

I have spent the last 6 months 'deep-diving' in Ruby on Rails, learning to
work with APIs, write well organized test-driven code, use front end
frameworks, and deploy on cloud services (Heroku, AWS.)

Concurrently, I have been building two project businesses - a traybake
subscription service, and a press release service to connect startups with
journalists.

Enabling awesome things to grow is what gets me out of bed in the morning.

------
jjustin
Location: Kochi, India. Remote or temporarily on location but not considering
relocation. Full time/ Part time/ On contract (Any format depending on my
bandwidth as a freelance consultant).

Stack: System programming on Linux(mostly C programming for embedded
environments), Linux kernel based operating systems like
Debian/Ubuntu/RH/CentOS etc Android Embedded distros like OpenWRT Buildroot
based, Linux networking and firewalling, scripting Bash/Perl/Python, Basically
10+ years of working with Linux systems.

Resume: [http://josephjustin.com/2012/05/31/justin-
profile/](http://josephjustin.com/2012/05/31/justin-profile/) Elance profile:
[http://josephjustin.elance.com](http://josephjustin.elance.com) (100% job
completion and has the project details) Have similar profile on Odesk. These
are from earlier freelancer days.

contact: justin@josephjustin.com

I am more interested in working with small and medium entities and startup's
and be part of their growth story, solve their technical problems and get
their business rolling.

------
dgilfoy
Tacoma, WA - Remote or Onsite(preferred) also a combination of telework, flex-
schedule and commuting as far as Seattle, or a bit further, is fine.

Stack: PHP (Drupal, WordPress, and Laravel and Codeignitor experience, some
Symfony), JavaScript, some Python. Prefer to move in either more of a front
end position or Nodejs work.

Resume: [http://daniel.gilfoy.us](http://daniel.gilfoy.us)

Contact: dgilfoy@gmail.com

I really started out doing work with PHP (Java was my goal, but a PHP
internship is what I landed, and later a PHP job though I tried to get an
entry level Java job).

I started falling in love with JavaScript though, and front end development is
something I have enjoyed doing. I've played around with some Nodejs in my off
time and really like it, but I also enjoy Angular and Backbone and working
with CSS and HTML a lot (I'm also one of those oddballs that enjoy the
challenges of cross browser support), so wouldn't want to get constrained to a
back end only position.

I'm probably still a Jr level developer (~5 years), maybe mid level, though
I've never worked on anything that requires scale, so I'm going to go with Jr.

------
KurtPreston
Chicago, Full Time / Contract

Stack: Full-stack Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, HTML/CSS/SASS, Amazon AWS, Linux
admin, rspec/capybara

Portfolio/Resume/Contact:
[http://www.kurtpreston.com](http://www.kurtpreston.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/KurtPreston](https://github.com/KurtPreston)

Full-stack web developer looking for a Chicago-based company. Currently
freelancing but open to full-time if the right opportunity came along.

On the back-end, I've worked on financial algorithms, audio + video
processing, custom ORM. On the front-end, I've worked on responsive design,
interactive charts, simple animation, server administration. Created and
contributed to numerous open-source projects (JS plugins, Ruby gems, etc.)

Ideally, looking for a smaller company utilizing Ruby and doing interesting
work with either a JS MVC (i.e. AngularJS), node.js, or mobile (i.e.
PhoneGap). I have a particular interest in working on data visualization,
interactive UI, or multimedia. Prefer working on-site with team, but also am
seeking flexible working hours.

------
cx42net
Belfort, France (would remote, no relocation possible :/)

Part time would be best, or contract.

Stack : Play Framework (Java), Flask/Django (Python), Backbone.js, Javascript,
Bootstrap

Website: [http://cnicodeme.com](http://cnicodeme.com)
[https://github.com/cnicodeme](https://github.com/cnicodeme)

Resume :
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/cnicodeme](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/cnicodeme)

Contact : contact at cnicodeme.com

I love building web application and I love making them separated between
frontend and backend (RESTFul servers). I already built some services in this
way, like [http://getinvoicy.com](http://getinvoicy.com) (demo@getinvoicy.com
/ demo) (It's in an early version), and the whole 2lead.in package
([https://github.com/2leadin](https://github.com/2leadin)).

I'm at ease with Java and Python for the backend even though I did more than
10 years of PHP before and that I'm generally enthusiast to learn new
languages if required :)

------
incision
Washington DC | Remote / Local | Part-Time / Contract / Volunteer

Stack: Linux, Windows, AD/Exchange, AWS, VMWare, Netapp, Python, Shell,
Networking

Used: Ruby, Objective-C, Ansible, Chef

Enjoy / Learning: R, GCE

Resume: Email for resume.

Contact: hn.incision ‘at’ gmail.com

\----

I've been working in technology for going on 17 years, primarily in system
administration with coding, management and writing as needed. I've held senior
positions in multiple 10,000+ internal user environments where I've
successfully completed several infrastructure projects in the 1M+ range. I can
and have done something of everything - implement virtualization
infrastructure one month, mock up a mobile app the next and write-up an
Executive overview contrasting various migration paths the next.

I’m looking to for a change from the comfortable, but heavily political,
glacially slow pace of consulting in the public sector. Education and machine
learning are of particular interest to me and I would consider volunteer work
for the right organization.

This isn't a throwaway and I'm an open book so my post history on HN wouldn't
a be a terrible indicator for how I might fit.

------
milk3422
Location: Frankfurt, Germany | Remote| On Site | Full Time

Stack: Java, Java MapReduce, Pig, Mahout, ZooKeeper, Accumulo, Hadoop, Python,
C#, C, Shell Scripting, Maven

Resume: www.linkedin.com/pub/zachary-radtka/12/3/508/

Contact: zachary.radtka[at]gmail.com

My wife has accepted a position in Wiesbaden, Germany and I am looking to
continue my career. We will be moving mid August and I am an engineer with
over 10 years of experience across a broad set of skills in software
engineering, system architecture, and solutions engineering. Recently, I have
focused on Hadoop engineering and have been involved in a number of production
and research projects. Previous experience includes mining larges sets of
vulnerability data from computer networks to determine trends and discover new
attack vectors. Current focuses are developing Big Data analytics and
applications on large multi-node clusters utilizing Pig, Java MapReduce,
Zookeeper, Accumulo, Mahout, and Greenplum.

I also love learning new things and tackling hard problems, so I am open to
learning languages and creating interesting products.

------
anilg3
Seattle WA | Remote / Willing to relocate to SF Bay Area | Full Time /
Contract / Part Time

Stack: R, Python, Tableau, PHP, Linux, Windows, VMWare, SAN/NAS/Storage,
Backup/Recovery/Archive, Hadoop/Map Reduce, Big Data, LAMP, AWS

Resume/Portfolio/Social: LinkedIn Profile
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/guptaak](https://www.linkedin.com/in/guptaak),
Personal Project [https://www.peercube.com](https://www.peercube.com), Blog
[http://andirog.blogspot.com](http://andirog.blogspot.com), Twitter:
[http://www.twitter.com/anilkg](http://www.twitter.com/anilkg)

Contact: username at gmail

\---

Interested in Data Analytics, Data Science, Big Data, and Data Storage
opportunities in Sales Engineering, Professional Services, Consulting, Data
Engineering, Solution Architect, DevOps. Presently, doing consulting projects
in modeling, backtesting, and peer to peer lending portfolio analysis for
hedge funds and financial institutions.

------
bbody
Location: Australia (Able to work in most of Europe and Canada without visa
sponsorship) | J1 for United States, Relocation, Internship

Stack: Java, Ruby on Rails, Python, C# .NET, C++, General Web

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/k0m2ik2fykbc5fi/Resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/k0m2ik2fykbc5fi/Resume.pdf)

Blog: [http://www.brendonbody.com](http://www.brendonbody.com)

Contact: brendon.body@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/bbody/](https://github.com/bbody/)

I'm a startup enthusiast looking to get my feet wet in the startup world. I
love coding and am currently working on
[http://www.codingcomps.com](http://www.codingcomps.com) to help other
programmers find Programming Competitions. I am interested in interning in the
United States at a medium sized startup to get experience, write code, make
friends and hopefully find a future employer. I have worked in multiple roles
across multiple industries within development, so I feel I can fit in
anywhere!

Edit: Fixed up links.

------
m4nu
China, Shenzhen (French Expat) | Full & Part Time | Remote

Main Languages: PHP / JS / HTML&CSS

Current favourite tools: Laravel(3 years XP), BackboneJS(3 Years XP),
AngularJS (Few months), Meteor(Few months), AWS

Secondary Languages: NodeJS, Python

Resume: [http://cn.linkedin.com/pub/emmanuel-
chappat/21/541/624/](http://cn.linkedin.com/pub/emmanuel-chappat/21/541/624/)

I am a completely autonomous full stack dev with roughly 10 years experience.
I can build a product from the ground up, from design work to maintaining &
setting up Unix servers. I have strong product sense & write agile and future
proof code.

My latest app: [https://nota.io](https://nota.io) (personal project). I am now
looking for the next product that will get me passionate about.

I can be reached via that nota.io domain's email, my handle is manu.

PS: For the right opportunity of learning an interesting tech, I can take a
few week off to get up to speed. I already know quite a few languages as a
hobby so chances are that I won’t have to start from scratch.

------
emilssolmanis
London or Remote, Full Time

Stack: Java, Hadoop, Storm, Python, Flask, Celery, JavaScript, node.js,
Backbone.js, Backbone.Marionette, HBase, Redis, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Kafka,
RabbitMQ

Resume: [https://bit.ly/es_cv](https://bit.ly/es_cv) ,
[https://github.com/emilssolmanis](https://github.com/emilssolmanis) ,
[https://linkedin.com/in/emilssolmanis](https://linkedin.com/in/emilssolmanis)

Contact: emils.solmanis at gmail dot com

I'm a data engineer / full stack developer. I have close to 5 years of
professional experience, have a machine-learning background and am passionate
about distributed systems and scalability. I'm currently looking for a London
based or remote position, preferably in a start-up, with a great team of
positive people. It would be nice if the product is data-driven -- scrapers,
recommenders, analytics and the like are a perfect fit!

NOTE: I'm _not currently_ in London, but I'm moving there on July 14th, just
starting the hunt.

------
pamepros
San Francisco, Remote/Relocation, Full time/contract

Android, Javascript, Php, jQuery, Phonegap, CSS, whatever-is-needed.

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/e59rzm7q75zwik4/PamelaProsperi-
Res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/e59rzm7q75zwik4/PamelaProsperi-Resume.pdf)

Contact: pamepros@gmail.com

Overview: I'm from Argentina, but currently in San Francisco looking for a
full time position. I started programming frontend web while in university 10
years ago, before moving to more complex PHP backend systems for a company
that built web applications for enterprise businesses.

I moved into mobile about 4 years ago and for the last year and a half, I've
been working on my own startup. Our first product is Kuesty, a Yelp-like
mobile app for restaurants ratings in my hometown of Rosario, Argentina. This
has allowed me to choose the projects I work on and to lead a small team of 2
engineers. While I've enjoyed working on this and have learned a ton, I
believe I have more to learn and want to be part of team with a bigger vision.

------
notarockstar
Location: Norwich, VT | Remote or local (no relocation) | Full time

Stack: C++/C#/ASP.NET/WebAPI Azure, AWS, AngularJS, Flex Framework, QT,
SQLite, MS SQLServer

Resume: [https://medium.com/@jeremyx/hire-
me-a9d77fee3f1e](https://medium.com/@jeremyx/hire-me-a9d77fee3f1e)

Contact: jeremyx@gmail.com

15 years experience coding mostly full-stack web apps. Some native C/C++ with
QT framework and SQLite. I am the type of engineer who can pick up new
languages and frameworks and quickly come up to speed. My passion is working
on software that genuinely helps people and is delightful to use.

In my job search, I am optimizing for a good cultural fit. I enjoy working on
challenging problems, but more so I love working with smart people who want to
do quality work and care about the details. I understand the balance between
ideal code and getting software shipped. I like working within a development
process that facilitates a tight feedback loop of developing new features and
getting feedback. Call it agile, call it whatever.

------
secretasiandan
New York, Remote, Full Time | Contract | Part Time

Stack: Linux, AWS/EC2, VMware/VirtualBox, Python/Cython, C++, Bash, git,
Jenkins

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/dan-
lovell/4/655/922](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/dan-lovell/4/655/922),
[https://github.com/dlovell](https://github.com/dlovell)

Contact: dlovell at alum dot mit dot edu

Overview: "data scientist" looking to develop quantitatively oriented systems
requiring automation.

I am the primary developer of CrossCat ([https://github.com/mit-probabilistic-
computing-project/cross...](https://github.com/mit-probabilistic-computing-
project/crosscat)), the backend of BayesDB ([https://github.com/mit-
probabilistic-computing-project/Bayes...](https://github.com/mit-
probabilistic-computing-project/BayesDB)).

I've developed infrastructure to

* programmatically create VMs for deployment, [https://github.com/mit-probabilistic-computing-project/vm-in...](https://github.com/mit-probabilistic-computing-project/vm-install-bayesdb)

* programmatically deploy a Jenkins server to EC2 to run performance diagnostics for stochastic systems, [https://github.com/mit-probabilistic-computing-project/jenki...](https://github.com/mit-probabilistic-computing-project/jenkins_project)

* numerical experiment infrastructure for performance evaluation [https://github.com/mit-probabilistic-computing-project/exper...](https://github.com/mit-probabilistic-computing-project/experiment_runner)

------
smilesnd
Charlotte, NC | Remote or In-House | Full-Time

Stack: C#/Winform/Xaml, ASP.NET/MVC, Javascript, HTML5/CSS3, SQL

Resume: Please contact me for my resume

Contact: Vissa7@gmail.com, irc.freenode.com #csharp nick: smiles

In 2010 I help start the local hackerspace, and since then have been working
on a multitude of technologies. I am a linux fan boy that runs lubuntu and
debian for all my OS needs. Charlotte is a .NET city so most of my dev
experience has been .NET focus on C# language.

For the past 2 year I have been working along side senior developers. Learning
and improving my skills while diving deep into understanding of OOP and
design. I have work on many private projects with a team of 6, collaborating
remotely with the use of Bitbucket and Github. Using development methods such
as scrum and TDD.

I am looking for a entry level position with a company that has a solid dev
team. I am willing to learn any language or framework to get the job done, and
can hit the ground running. I enjoy coding back-end software, and working with
a team focus on producing good clean code.

------
silenteh
Location: Switzerland - Remote

Stack: Golang, Scala, Java, Netty, Akka, Cassandra, ElasticSearch, Redis,
Reactive

Resume:
[https://github.com/silenteh/cv/blob/master/silenteh_resume.p...](https://github.com/silenteh/cv/blob/master/silenteh_resume.pdf)

Contact: HN_USERNAME@gmail.com

Looking for a company where code simplicity and performance matter! I do not
like to waste CPUs cycles, memory and I/O in general.

I have more than 13 years experience as a developer and I have been designing
and implementing scalable, distributed and resilient systems and software, to
handle over 40 million unique users per month, for the last 7 years. I am
proficient with Scala, Java, Netty and Akka and I really enjoy coding in
Golang. I have a strong passion for cryptography and IT security in general.
On my free time, I am working on a Golang Elasticsearch client which uses the
tcp transport. I am an open minded, friendly and business driven person who
loves technology. So for any questions drop me an email !

------
KennethMyers
Me and my wife would both love to be considered for awesome jobs!

Her:

Dallas / Ft Worth Texas | Local, Remote, or somewhere awesome | Full Time or
Part Time

Stack: Writing, Modelling, Udacity Python, Illustration

Resume: [http://goo.gl/8zfFFl](http://goo.gl/8zfFFl)

Contact: meggymyers@gmail.com

Megan wears lots of hats, and wears them well. She's an obsessive self-taught
neophyte programmer who also does artistic nude modelling and the occasional
visual arts show or children's book. She would really love to find something
that paid decent entry-level wages and let her pour coffee and hang out with
programmers and grow as a programmer.

Me:

Dallas / Ft Worth Texas | Local, Remote, or somewhere awesome | Full Time or
Part Time

Stack: Cowboy coding for gentleman science with lots of BASIC bash and Prolog,
Professoring (TESOL), Writing, Marketing

Resume: [http://goo.gl/P1aOnb](http://goo.gl/P1aOnb)

Contact: kenmyers@gmail.com

I'm an ESL professor who finished a Georgetown fellowship in Manila last year
and I haven't found anything awesome in Texas since.

I'm also a writer. My blog has topped HN a couple times with posts like "A
Rough Guide to Social Skills for Smart Awkward People" and "Why God Hates
German Words."

You've probably seen this map I've made at some point, too:
[http://i.imgur.com/CK6aONG.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/CK6aONG.jpg)

Mark Manson called me a "really, really, really fucking good writer", and I
think I'm good at getting lots of eyeballs on things.

------
graphene
Belgium, Relocation OR Remote, Full Time / Contract / Part Time

Stack: python, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn, pandas, C, Fortran 90, MPI/OpenMP,
git

LinkedIn: [http://be.linkedin.com/pub/mark-
szepieniec/89/7a6/53/](http://be.linkedin.com/pub/mark-szepieniec/89/7a6/53/)
GitHub: [https://github.com/mszep](https://github.com/mszep)

Full resume available upon request.

Contact: mszepien gmail

My name is Mark, I expect to complete my PhD in computational physics this
summer, and am looking to become a data scientist. With a background in
electrical engineering, I'm especially interested in applying the tools of
machine learning and data science to systems in the real world. I've really
enjoyed completing Andrew Ng's online machine learning course and
participating in Kaggle contests, and I can't wait to get started making a
difference at your company!

I'm an EU citizen, and willing relocate elsewhere in Europe, or North America.

------
hanji
Location: San Francisco, CA, Relocation, Full Time

Stack: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Backbone, SQL, HTML, CSS, jQuery, C, C++,
Intel Assembly

Resume:
[http://www.andrewchen.io/assets/pdf/Andrew_Chen_web_resume.p...](http://www.andrewchen.io/assets/pdf/Andrew_Chen_web_resume.pdf)

Contact: andrew.ac.chen@gmail.com

Background: I am a junior level software developer. I have a minor in Computer
Science and have taught myself web technology platforms. I have a heavy work
experience in research, development, and engineering prototype medical
devices. However, I've realized my passion is mostly in software after having
to use C to program a single board computer for DNA reading.

In order to teach myself the latest web technologies, I created forgeteam.com
as a project to understand, learn, and implement a website with an MVC (Ruby
on Rails) framework backend that uses a RESTful API to communicate to an MVP
(Backbone.js) framework frontend. The web application is of a single-page
type.

------
DuoSRX
Vancouver, BC / Paris, France | On-site or remote | Full Time

Stack (pro): Ruby, Rails, Javascript (jQuery, AngularJS), Clojure,
PostgreSQL/MySQL, Redis, AWS, Chef

Stack (personal): Go (Golang), Erlang (and Elixir), Rust, Docker

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/xperez](https://www.linkedin.com/in/xperez)

Github: [https://github.com/DuoSRX](https://github.com/DuoSRX)

Contact: jobs@xavier-perez.com

Other infos: [http://xavier-perez.com](http://xavier-perez.com)

Full stack developer with a strong preference for the back-end part of web
applications. I'm currently working for KissKissBankBank (the leading European
Crowdfunding website) in Paris (France) but will be moving the company and
moving to Vancouver BC in August. I'm already authorized to work there, no
boring visa paperwork for you!

I'm looking for the next big challenge, ideally in a small company or startup.
I love to learn new stuff every day and work with a team of cool people.

~~~
DuoSRX
I can't edit anymore but I obviously meant "will be leaving the company", not
moving!

------
Synroc
Anyone looking for creatives? I'm a graduating senior at the University of
Chicago looking to break into the SF scene in a marketing and UX/UI design
capacity. I'm a marketer with design chops, and want to put my balance of
creative and analytical skills to good use. For the summer after graduation in
June, I will be working in a marketing, design capacity with some data
analysis, for a couple of months at an e-mail marketing analytics and
recommendation startup.

[San Francisco, CA], [Relocation], [Full Time, Internship]

Resume: [http://ow.ly/wsQNm](http://ow.ly/wsQNm)

Portfolio: [http://joymao.com](http://joymao.com)

Contact: joymao [AT] uchicago [DOT] edu

Stack: Adobe Creative Suite, Email Marketing (MailChimp, Emma), Social Media,
Digital Analytics (Google Adwords), Web Design (Balsamiq, Drupal, Wordpress,
Squarespace), javascript, (starting level), HTML, CSS, Graphic Design,
Illustration, Photography, Photo Manipulation

------
jan_drewniak
Poland | Remote, open to relocation,( I'm from Toronto)

Stack: Pen & paper, post-it notes, whiteboards, HTML/CSS/JS, Sketch.app

Portfolio: [http://j4n.co](http://j4n.co)

Resume: [http://j4n.co/content/04-jan-
drewniak/resume.pdf](http://j4n.co/content/04-jan-drewniak/resume.pdf)

Contact: my email's on my resume

I'm a UI Designer/developer with 5 years experience designing & coding web-
apps. I've designed & produced entire API-backed front-ends with angular.js,
R.o.R. I've done all the standard startup stuff and I'm looking to do some
more. Full-time or contract is ok.

elsewhere: [http://codepen.io/j4n](http://codepen.io/j4n)
[https://github.com/j4n-co](https://github.com/j4n-co)
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jandrewniak](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jandrewniak)

------
ryentzer
Location: Boston, GA, Remote, Full Time | Contract | Part Time

Stack: HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery, WordPress, PHP, MySQL, Git, SVN

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1kxMoHO](http://bit.ly/1kxMoHO)

Contact: [http://bit.ly/1hQYFCu](http://bit.ly/1hQYFCu)

Looking for: I have 10+ years experience in front-end web development.
Currently learning Python and Flask.

I focus on writing consistent, semantic code and read dev books when others
sleep. If I'm not

I also have more than 15 years experience in the graphic design field. Having
received a BFA (Bachelor of Fine Arts) degree, I have an expert comprehension
of design principles and while coding, make every effort to follow the
designers style, paying close attention to every detail.

I'm a well rounded front-end developer/designer looking to work remotely for a
company that values it's employees, challenges them, and knows that it takes a
team to create an incredible product.

Faith and family are my highest priorities.

------
fernandosure
Guatemala, local/Remote fulltime/contract

ASP.NET MVC,WebAPI, C#, Javascript, jQuery, AngularJS, SQL Server, AWS,
MongoDB, NodeJS, Bootstrap

Resume:
[http://fernandosegura.me/fernandoseguracv-v3.pdf](http://fernandosegura.me/fernandoseguracv-v3.pdf)

Contact:

-Mail fernandosure@yahoo.com

-twitter: @fernandosure

Experienced Web Developer and early adopter

\- 10 years in technologies like ASP.NET, C#, JavaScript, HTML and CSS

\- Full stack Hacker

\- Knowledge in several industries like Automobile, E- commerce, Retail and
others

\- Patterns and best practices enthusiast

\- Always learning the best new tool for the job

\- Self-taught and early adopter

\- Specialties: ASP.NET, SQL Server, Web Development in general, Scalability,
AWS, Best practices, Multi-tier application development.

\- Currently learning Node.js, Python

I'm currently specializing on single page apps using AngularJS or EmberJS. In
my previous projects I've developed a Giftcard platform top to bottom for
Latin-American countries, also a remittance platform, internal dashboards all
of them using angular and I’m in love with it. I've been working with the .net
platform since the beginning and I considered myself a top notch programmer.
Previously I developed desktop applications (ERP, CRM, etc.)

You can review my profile in

[http://fernandosegura.me](http://fernandosegura.me)

[http://linkedin.com/in/fernandosure](http://linkedin.com/in/fernandosure)

if you would like to have a word with me, you can reach me at skype:
fernandosegura2007

------
comrh

      { 
       Info: [NJ/NYC, Relocation, Full Time],
       Stack: [Python: [web.py, Django], 
               Javascript: [jQuery, D3.js, ember.js],
               PHP: [Wordpress, CakePHP],
               Others: [R statistical language, Demandware E-Commerce Platform, git, svn],
       Resume: https://www.dropbox.com/s/znv6589pqa16x9y/patrickfmurray_resume2014.pdf,
       Contact: patfmurray@gmail.com,
      }
    

Overview: I'm currently a front-end developer working on a e-commerce SaaS.
I'm looking for a new opportunity to build interesting things using all
available tools (regardless of backend/frontend) that try to have a positive
impact on people's lives. Currently my personal focus has been on learning to
use technology to enhance journalism through open data and visualization. I
would be excited to work for any company that sees the technology as an engine
for positive change.

------
simplyinfinity
Sofia, Bulgaria,Remote, Full Time

Stack: C#, asp.net mvc/webApi (3,4,5),SignalR, EntityFramework 5&6, Sql
Server, CouchBase, Nginx, Git & Svn, Javascript where needed ( jquery,
knockout, handlebars,momentjs <noun>.js ) Basically i can setup my own server
(windows/linux) (and have been doing so for few years now), install whatever i
need, and get something to production

Resume: I started coding back in 2009 using PHP on a LAMP stack doing mostly
WordPress development. After that i started using CodeIgniter to build a CMS
for a client.

In the last two years I've been reading books, watching videos on C# and the
.Net Framework and working in a company as a C# web developer. Then i moved to
a startup to be the single developer that maintains and updates the site with
cool new features.

I get really excited when i have to do performance optimization and automating
processes. I really love writing code and making tools and utilities that help
people save time.I also love prototyping with the latest alpha or beta
versions of software and libraries.

I enjoy reading about security, psychology and code ( well that's obvious ,
isn't it ?). I am very passionate about technology and i'm eager to try all
the latest alpha/beta builds of software i use day to day but use only what
makes sense a.k.a the right tool for the job.

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/nikolasivkov](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/nikolasivkov)
[http://bg.linkedin.com/in/nikolasivkov/](http://bg.linkedin.com/in/nikolasivkov/)

Contact: nikola+hireme@dotfinity.eu

I'm looking for a company with interesting product and fun colleagues that
need a full stack .net web developer. Also feel free to contact me if you are
looking for a co-founder on a salary, stock is optional.

------
PaulHoule
Location: outskirts of Ithaca, NY. I'm not relocating but up to 50% travel is
possible.

Stack: I've programmed in just about everything, but lately I've been focused
on deep Java, Hadoop, and cloud native systems.

Linked In: www.linkedin.com/in/paulhoule/

I succeed where others fail when it comes to Linked Data, RDF and generic
databases that reflect the world of human experience. I've spent the last year
developing tools and techniques that let me repeatably do in 24 hours what
other people will put a team on for six months with a 30% chance of success.

I'm interested in developing systems that make subjective decisions, such as
full text systems. I'm frustrated with both how most search systems ignore the
TREC evaluation methodology but also with how academics are all to happy to
beat their competitors by 1%. I'm looking for people to work with who need
precision that users can feel.

Contact: ontology2@gmail.com (607) 539 6254

------
DanielCM
Santa Barbara, California. Remote or Relocation (within California). Full
time.

Stack: Full stack Web development: Python, JavaScript, Django, jQuery,
Knockout, Bootstrap, SQL Query Optimization, Oracle, MySQL, OLAP, AWS.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dcmart](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dcmart) .
Will provide resume privately upon request.

Contact: dcmartin65 [at] gmail.com

Full stack Web developer with 5+ years of professional experience looking to
relocate to the Bay area or Los Angeles/Santa Monica. Currently splitting my
time 80/20 between writing code and managing junior devs on several new
projects/features. I helped build software that has been used to manage and
sell hundreds of thousands of homes. I also co-founded a startup to connect
parents and teachers. Above all I'm looking to expand my technical knowledge
and work on a close knit team (even if that's within a larger company).

------
EddieHernandez
San Francisco, CA | Full-time Stack: Excel, SQL, Powerpoint, MySQL, Tableau,
Google Analytics, Photoshop, Picasa, Spanish Resume:
[http://bit.ly/1jnJmkZ](http://bit.ly/1jnJmkZ) Website: www.eddie-
hernandez.com Email: eddiehernandez at alumni.usc.edu

I am an expert, versatile problem-solver with 9 years of pre/post IPO work
experience whose passion is turning data into actionable insights and
strategic recommendations. I have experience working with front level sales to
senior management to executive teams and across 8 business units / office
locations (each with its own distinct business model and data warehouse
structure, management style, and remote office location).

​Roles: Business Operations, Strategy & Analysis, Marketing/Product Analytics
Industries: Mobile, Local Discovery, Fashion, Ecommerce, Marketplaces, Cloud
Computing, HealthTech, FinTech

------
ezs
Mt Shasta, California. Remote or Relocation, Full Time Stack: I'm an iOS
developer. Objective-C, iOS, Cocoa Touch Resume:
[http://www.zekezack.com](http://www.zekezack.com) Contact:
zeke.shearer@gmail.com

I'm an iOS developer. I have about two years of experience and have worked on
some high profile projects. Published apps I've worked on: AP Mobile,
TakeLessons, ArtSpan, Law.com, ALM Reader apps (14 apps that are reskinned
from the same project), Mount Shasta, SpearFysh, Name3, and MSUSD. There are a
couple more projects that I work on which aren't in the store yet, and I have
worked on some enterprise apps which won't be sold in the App Store for
companies including Comcast and AppTree.

I am looking for a fast paced, challenging environment in a growing company
where I can contribute to important projects and improve my skillset in mobile
app development.

------
pandasan
__Junior Full-Stack Web Developer / Junior Front End-Web Developer __

Location: San Francisco, California - > Full Time | Part Time | Contract Work|
Remote Work

Stack: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Bootstrap, Javascript, AngularJS, Postgresql, Git,
HTML, CSS

Resume: Kindly visit my Linkedin account - www.linkedin.com/in/kevinrogerteng/

Contact: You can contact me through Linkedin

I am a passionate developer seeking to work for an opportunity to further
learn and expand my skill sets. I am very used to fast paced environments and
can learn very quickly. I have spent the last 7 months self teaching myself in
Ruby and recently completed General Assembly’s Web Development Immersive
course. I have a very diverse background which is a great marry to being a
developer. I am confident that I have great potential to contributing
significantly to a company’s success. I currently have no preference with
industries or company size. Feel free to contact me.

~~~
goo
Hey Kevin, it looks like your locally app is giving me a 500 error when I try
to sign up, I thought I'd let you know!

~~~
pandasan
Hey! Thanks for letting me know! I will fix this right away! If you wish to
see a sample, you can sign in with sample credentials below:

user: kevin@gmail.com password: 123456

------
samelawrence
Atlanta, GA, Remote or Onsite. Onsite preferred. Full Time.

Stack: JavaScript/HTML/CSS/ minor Python / Ruby

Resume: [http://www.scribd.com/doc/31551151/Sam-E-Lawrence-
Resume](http://www.scribd.com/doc/31551151/Sam-E-Lawrence-Resume)

contact: sam@samelawrence.com

I've been working in tech in a variety of roles from sales / support /
consulting and now QA. I'm looking for my first role as a full time developer,
where I can use my self-taught skills and hopefully learn a lot more than I
currently know. I'm at a very junior level of knowledge, but I approach
problems well, and enjoy writing clean code. Growth and culture are far higher
priorities to me than salary. Would prefer something in the Atlanta area or
remote. Would prefer full time, as I'm looking to leave my current company due
to the culture (they call us "resources", etc....)

Thanks!

------
bcarrell
Philadelphia area. I'm experienced with and prefer mostly remote work, but
local is good too. Full time.

Stack: Clojure[Script], Javascript (Node & browser), Haskell, Go

Resume: Available on request

Contact: brandoncarrell@gmail.com, [http://bcarrell.me](http://bcarrell.me),
[https://github.com/bcarrell](https://github.com/bcarrell)

At my current day job (a large megacorp), I build web applications and
automation solutions using modern tools in support of internal workflow and
process improvement. On a more general level, I love working with (and talking
about) functional languages and write most of my code with a functional slant,
and I'm comfortable working on both the front-end and back-end. I'm not a
designer, but I value a good experience. Be sure to reach out if we have
something in common or if you'd like to talk.

------
lgp171188
Guruprasad, Bengaluru, India Skills/Experienced in: Debian, Python, Django,
C++, Storage (particularly storage management software) Code:
[https://github.com/lgp171188](https://github.com/lgp171188),
[https://bitbucket.org/guruprasad](https://bitbucket.org/guruprasad) Twitter:
@LGuruprasad Website: [http://www.lguruprasad.in/](http://www.lguruprasad.in/)
Prefer remote/relocation opportunities for full-time jobs.
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By4tOruhioffYk8ySEdweTZEdWc/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0By4tOruhioffYk8ySEdweTZEdWc/edit?pli=1)
Looking for exciting work on new technologies which I will be willing to learn
if I don't know them already.

------
yen223
Going to Canberra, Australia soon. Remote, Part Time

Stack:

    
    
        Python-centric stack - Django/Flask, Scipy, Numpy, Requests, Beautifulsoup and all that jazz. 
    
        Database - Postgresql, Mongodb. I work equally well with ORMs (Django's ORM and SQLAlchemy) and raw SQL.
    
        Systems - DevOps in Ansible, async programming with Celery + RabbitMQ. Familiar with git, bash and general Ubuntu systems programming.
    
        Frontend - Decent in Javascript (React.js, jQuery), basic CSS/HTML.
    

Resume: Contact me.

Email: lee+hn[at]weiyen.me

Skype: wei.yen.22

Links: [https://github.com/yen223](https://github.com/yen223)

I'm a generalist software engineer, with a heavy emphasis on Python
development. I will be pursuing my Master's Degree in Computer Science in
July. I'm looking for part-time jobs (20 hours/week) for rent money. Will
consider jobs in Canberra, or remote jobs.

------
akalair91
Birmingham UK, Will Relocate, Full Time

Stack: PHP, Ruby, Java, Machine Learning

Resume:
[http://www.aaronkalair.co.uk/personal.html](http://www.aaronkalair.co.uk/personal.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AaronKalair](https://github.com/AaronKalair)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/akalair](https://www.linkedin.com/in/akalair)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/AaronKalair](https://twitter.com/AaronKalair)

Email: aaronkalair@gmail.com

I'm looking for a graduate / junior developer role. I completed GSOC last year
working for ThinkUp building a YouTube crawler and have experience writing
code in Ruby, PHP and Java but I'm willing to learn new languages.

For our masters project we developed a cross-domain Twitter sentiment analyser
using supervised learning with F-measures competitive with the literature.

------
wyuenho
Hong Kong, Remote | Relocation, Full Time | Contract

Stack: Python, Django, Flask, Javascript, Backbone, React, Node.js

Resume: [http://wyuenho.github.io/](http://wyuenho.github.io/)

Contact: See resume

Having hands-on experience with the entire large scale Web application's
technology stack in the past 10 years, I am currently transitioning my career
from the exploration phase to the exploitation phase. I'm currently looking
for opportunities outside of my resident city where my various skills can be
fully utilized to their greatest potential in service of a product that I
love.

From the very beginning of my career at EditGrid.com (acquired by Apple in
2008) to my most recent job with Muneris Services (funded by Intel), I have
had a tremendous fortune to be working from the front-end all the way to the
back-end on every subsequent job that I took on. In the past 10 years, I had
emerged from being a beginning Java programmer to being a very proficient
polyglot software engineer well versed in HTML5, CSS, Javascript, Java, Python
and Scala, in additional to a number of other static and dynamically typed
languages and software technologies. I firmly believe that my skills will be
of tremendous value to my future employer.

In my free time, I'm also an active open source developer within the
Javascript and Python communities. My most recent success is Backgrid.js,
which within 2 days from announcement on Reddit, it had been submitted to
Jeremy Ashkenas (creator of Cofferscript, Backbone.js and Underscore.js)
himself to HackerNews and stayed on the front page for 2 days.

I have grown enormously by working with many talented and inspiring
individuals in the past. I firmly believe that the key to personal and
organizational success is a culture of continuous learning and practice, and a
culture of passionate dedication and respect. I am looking forward to working
for a company that aspire to these ideals in my next venture.

------
pingram1
San Francisco | Local | Full Time

Stack: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, SQL, Backbone.js, jQuery, Rspec

Resume/Blog: www.pingram.co,
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1MKypbD3Dk_cGtUR2lEX1NZUE0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1MKypbD3Dk_cGtUR2lEX1NZUE0/edit?usp=sharing)

Contact: philip.d.ingram@gmail.com

I'm a web developer specializing in Ruby on Rails and JavaScript. I studied
mechanical engineering at Vanderbilt University and received both a B.E.
degree and an M.S. degree there with research in wind turbine design. After
school, I moved out to the bay area and worked for 1.5 years in technical
support. A few development projects in, I decided coding was my true interest,
and left my job to pursue web development as a full-time career.

I've since been developing RoR and Backbone apps with an emphasis on clean
code and intuitive user interaction.

------
paf31
Los Angeles, Remote or local, Contract

Stack: Haskell, C#, F#, Java, Scala, Javascript, TypeScript

GitHub: [http://github.com/paf31](http://github.com/paf31),
[http://github.com/purescript](http://github.com/purescript)

Specialties: Domain specific languages (DSLs), Compiler implementation,
Framework implementation, Statistics, Geometry

Resume/Blog: [http://functorial.com](http://functorial.com)

Contact: my username at cantab dot net

Experienced developer with a strong background in Mathematics looking for
small to medium projects (approx. 20 hrs/week). I enjoy writing reliable code
in strongly typed functional languages, or using the techniques of strongly-
typed functional programming in other languages. Contact me if you're
interested in using those techniques to write verifiably correct code.

------
yamafaktory
Location: France, Remote || Relocation, Full Time Stack: Front-end =>
JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, Polymer Back-end => NodeJS (Express, Koa), NoSQL
(MongoDB, RethinkDB) Resume: LinkedIn =>
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/davyduperron](http://www.linkedin.com/in/davyduperron)
Github => [https://yamafaktory.github.io/](https://yamafaktory.github.io/)
Contact: => davy.duperron[at]gmail.com Atypical profil (from LAMP dev to
police officer / now willing to take a u-turn in my career as a full stack
developer!). 'Expert' on [https://hackhands.com](https://hackhands.com). I am
fond of learning everything related to the web and using bleeding-edge
technologies.

------
balazsbela
Germany, Sweden, UK or Norway | Relocation | Full time or Contract

Stack: c++, qt, qml, java spring, linux, c, system, programming, gps,
bluetooth

Resume: [http://linkedin.com/in/balazsbela](http://linkedin.com/in/balazsbela)
(I will send a more detailed one, just ask).

Contact: balazsbela@gmail.com

I am a C++ developer working on applications for Embedded Linux devices. I
specialize mainly on the Qt framework. I am looking to relocate to the
aforementioned countries and work on challenging projects. I also have a java
web background and fairly solid knowledge of javascript and html5. In my free-
time I work on my open source projects and I am currently learning low level
system programming (linux syscalls, kernel modules). I am curious about new
technologies (rust, julia, etc) and I also have an interest for functional
programming.

------
mneubrand
San Francisco, Local. Full Time

Stack: Android, Java, HTML5/JavaScript/CSS3, PHP, C/C++, SQL

Resume: [http://neiti.at/resume.pdf](http://neiti.at/resume.pdf)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mneubrand](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mneubrand)
[http://mneubrand.github.io/](http://mneubrand.github.io/)

Contact: markus.neubrand [at] gmail.com

I'm looking for an exciting opportunity in mobile app development. I have
extensive experience with various programming languages, stacks and
environments. Asides my recent work in mobile I've previously worked as a web
developer doing back-end work with Java or PHP and some front-end development
in JavaScript. Before that I've done fat client development with Java Swing
and Eclipse RCP.

------
smileey
Will Relocate to any where in US, Full time

Website:
[http://www.ifp.illinois.edu/~magulur1/](http://www.ifp.illinois.edu/~magulur1/)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tfyqvcu9n6tbxtw/resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tfyqvcu9n6tbxtw/resume.pdf)

Contact: Check website or resume

I am finishing up my PhD in Electrical and Computer Engineering at University
of Illinois Urbana Champaign and will be graduating this summer.

I have strong theoretical and mathematical foundations. In grad school, I have
been working on optimal resource allocation algorithms for cloud computing and
networks. I have strong background in Stochastic Processes, Optimization,
Algorithms and Queueing Theory. I have done a wide variety of courses in ECE,
CS and Maths including a few courses and projects in Machine learning.

------
zntfdr
Location: Anywhere (I'm from Italy, currently in Shanghai), Relocation and/or
Remote, preferably Full Time

Stack: JavaScript, php, Java, C++, HTML (any), CSS (any), jQuery and more.

Resume: [https://goo.gl/QifQtI](https://goo.gl/QifQtI)

GitHub: [https://github.com/zntfdr](https://github.com/zntfdr)

LinkedIn: [https://cn.linkedin.com/pub/federico-
zanetello/88/1b1/50b](https://cn.linkedin.com/pub/federico-
zanetello/88/1b1/50b)

Contact: my username @ gmail.com

I'm graduating this October in Computer Science from University of Padua,
Italy. Born and raised in Italy, I'm now ready to work with super talented
people around the world, to solve the most exciting and competitive problems,
and to plan and execute tremendously complex projects.

------
lastbookworm
North Idaho; Remote | Relocation; Contract | Full Time | Part Time

In SF until Sat.

Stack: Ruby, CoffeeScript (backbone.js, spine.js and their ilk)

Github: [https://github.com/k2052](https://github.com/k2052) Book I wrote on
CoffeeScript Frameworks: [https://leanpub.com/building-coffeescript-
frameworks](https://leanpub.com/building-coffeescript-frameworks)

Contact: k@2052.me

I know MV* js/coffeescript frameworks like the back of my hand. I can code
clean API-first ruby apps that are fully tested and easily deployed. I'm most
productive with Sinatra/Padrino/Grape/Scorched/Other Minimal frameworks but
can easily tackle Rails to. I'm a polyglot that has played with everything
from Clojure to Nimrod; could easily dive into anything and get up to speed
quickly.

------
kenneye
Denver, CO | Full Time

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Backbone.js, JavaScript, Git, jQuery

Resume/Blog: www.EricKenney.io

Contact: ekenney5@gmail.com

I'm a web developer specializing in Ruby on Rails and JavaScript development.
I began playing with web development when I was in grad school. The more time
I put into it, the more I realized how much I enjoyed it and eventually
decided to make the leap from engineering to web development.

I graduated from the University of Colorado at Boulder where I received BS and
MS degrees in Aerospace Engineering. Before transitioning to web development,
I worked as a Software Test Engineer at Raytheon on the GPS program. Since the
transition, I've been working on developing Ruby on Rails and Backbone.js
sites. I mostly develop using JavaScript, Ruby on Rails, CSS, HTML, and
Backbone.js, but I am always looking to add new tools.

------
SneakerXZ
Location: Czech Republic, Prague (EU citizen) | Remote or relocate | Full Time
| Contract | Part Time

Stack: Mobile Development - Android and iOS and also Web Development - Scala
(Play) and ASP.NET

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8YfgX2OAeDccDN3QnJISzZOMjA/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8YfgX2OAeDccDN3QnJISzZOMjA/edit?pli=1)

Contact: In my CV.

Looking for a job where I can work as a mobile developer specializing in iOS
and/or Android. In my current job I develop applications for both platforms. I
am also able to work as a Scala developer or ASP.NET developer but I would
prefer working as a mobile developer. Looking for a company that uses modern
technology and design is important for its. I am willing to relocate or work
remotely, also we can start with part time or contract.

------
tig_ass_bitties
Rochester, Willing to relocate or remote, Full Time

Stack: Ember.js, Node (specifically with ember), RoR, Basically anything on
the web

Resume: contact for resume

Contact: jakejuby@gmail.com

I'm a web engineer at the beginning of my career, looking to keep working with
front-end and back-end web technologies, specifically looking to grow with a
company.

------
vlad
San Francisco, Boston, NYC, Berlin or London, Full-Time or Contract (Remote,
on-site, or mixed)

Stack: JavaScript, Node.js, AngularJS (since July 2012), Ruby at many
companies, R, Postgres, MongoDB, Neo4j, Java, Python.

Worked directly with founders of Twitch.tv back at Justin.tv and founders of
YouTube at MixBit/AVOS. Also experience at Brightcove and Wolfram Alpha. Lots
of personal projects. BS C.S., B.S. Math. Thank you.

Resume: [http://linkedin.com/in/yazhbin](http://linkedin.com/in/yazhbin)

Portfolio: [http://vlad.github.com](http://vlad.github.com)

Contact: [https://twitter.com/vla](https://twitter.com/vla),
[https://angel.co/vla](https://angel.co/vla), or LinkedIn above

------
Hrundi
Buenos Aires, Argentina. Looking to freelance with clients all over the world,
or an on-site job in the city.

Stack: I'm a generalist developer for over 13+ years, officially (career-wise)
working as a frontend and backend developer with PHP, MySQL, HTML, Javascript.
Unofficially but decent: C#, Python, PostgreSQL, Android, GIS and a bit of 3D
development (Unity and WebGL). I also enjoy setting up and manage servers.

Resume: Upon request. Previous employers include my country's government, a
large mobile gaming company, high-traffic websites and credit report providers
with reasonably large databases.

Contact: ar_freelancer@yahoo.com

My timezone is beautifully aligned with most of the US and I'm offering
attractive rates that would make patio11 cringe. They start from $15/h for
HN'ers, depending on commitment.

Thanks!

------
EugeneOZ
[Saint Petersburg, Russia], [Remote or Relocation (preferably relocation)], [
Full Time ]

Stack: AngularJS, PHP, JS

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/oz](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/oz) or
[https://github.com/jamm/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf?raw=tr...](https://github.com/jamm/resume/blob/master/resume.pdf?raw=true)

Contact: normandiggs@gmail.com

At this moment I'm senior developer at boutique.ru so I make AngularJS apps
for internal needs (behind the main site - WMS, ERP) and manage team of
developers who will replace old boutique.ru with new AngularJS SPA.

I have 10 years experience in PHP and web development in general, so I can
learn any new web-related technology in short period of time. I like to learn
new things :)

------
devopsthrowaway
SV SF Bay Area, Remote 50%+, Full Time

Stack: Chef, Ubuntu, Centos, Debian, Redhat, AWS, GCE, Azure, VMWare,
Openstack, Postgres, MySQL, Redis, Cassandra, Hadoop/HDFS/Hbase, Rabbitmq,
zeromq/0MQ, Logstash, Graphite, Networking, Apache, nginx, squid, haproxy,
Nagios, sensu, ThousandEyes, NewRelic, Python, Ruby, Bash, Perl, etc..

Resume: Email for resume

Contact: devopsthrowaway@gmail.com

I'm looking for a new job that will allow me to move out of California and
still do fascinating and exciting online technical operations. If your company
is in California, I can come back 10-40% of the time. I can work w/ you full
time for 3-6 months before transitioning to remote. If your company is good
with 100% remote, then this will work great.

I have 10+ years experience and love to work with smart, nice, motivated
people.

------
luxpir
Derby/Nottingham, UK, Remote

Stack: Site localization and optimization (Drupal/Wordpress too), Linux,
LAMP/LEMP, CSS/SASS

Resume: [http://lukespear.co.uk/](http://lukespear.co.uk/) \- Translator,
translation agency owner, translation startup founder with technical ability.

Contact: contact [a.t] lukespear.co.uk

Looking to assist remotely with localization and translation projects between
the world's major commercial languages (and some smaller ones) as well as
implementing foreign language content with existing systems. Also keen to
consult on site and server issues for Drupal projects, optimizing Drupal or
Wordpress for performance with Nginx/Apache on Linux.

Based in the East Midlands, UK, happy to work with teams or solo-founders
around the world or locally.

------
Techowl
San Francisco/San Jose/Bay Area, Full-time

HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript/jQuery, Ruby/Rails, Python, PHP

Resume at
[http://www.danielkimbel.com/documents/Daniel%20Kimbel%20Resu...](http://www.danielkimbel.com/documents/Daniel%20Kimbel%20Resume.pdf)

Email - dkkimbel at gmail dot com

I'm a full-stack junior web developer, more experienced in the front-end but
equally excited to work the back-end. I have a genuine aptitude and love for
code, and would be thrilled for the opportunity to demonstrate that by
completing any given exercise, sample project, or contract job. My portfolio
is at www.danielkimbel.com, and my GitHub is at www.github.com/techowl. I also
love learning new technologies, and have most recently been playing with
famo.us.

------
drzaiusapelord
Chicago (city only, not interested in suburbs, sorry) | Fulltime.

Sysadmin/Devops: Linux, Windows, LAMP, AD/Exchange, Networking, VoIP

Stack: PHP development, Drupal, Wordpress, scripting (bash, powersh, python,
etc)

I'm looking for a devops position in Chicago that can help a startup or
established business migrate to its next level. I'd love to build your
environment, run your CMS, do your networking, etc. I'm also very security
conscious and can help you achieve PCI or HIPAA, lock down your environment,
etc. I have a mix of for and non-profit experience and am comfortable in both.

Sorry, must remain anonymous for a variety of reasons. Please reply to this
with a contact or with a note of interest. I can also setup an anon contact
form or disposable email if need be. Thanks.

------
rismay
Currently in San Francisco, Would remote from Houston, TX or Relocate to
Austin, TX, Full Time.

Stack: Objective C, Rails, Backbone, D3, Javascript.

Website: www.rismay.com

Contact: cmonterroza@wrkstrm.me

I am passionate about location based apps and the quantified self movement. I
would like to work on freeing personal data from the silos they are currently
kept in and eliminating the need for manual input.

I got started by programming a prototype for an ambient location platform. As
a result, I am fluent with the majority of CoreLocation and MapKit. However, I
have spent the last two years learning about general Objective C programming.
Recently, I picked up Ruby and Javascript. Coincidently, they are perfect
languages to have learned prior to the Swift announcement by Apple (aside from
actually knowing Swift).

------
fdsary
Toronto, Remote, Contract

Stack: Javascript (Node/Single Page Apps (home-brewn arch/Backbone/Angular),
Ruby, RubyMotion + CocoaTouch, Python

Resume: [https://github.com/fromheten/](https://github.com/fromheten/)
[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/martin-
josefsson/62/175/473](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/martin-josefsson/62/175/473)

Contact: twitter @axhlf, josefsson.martin+hnhire@gmail.com

Fresh from Berlin and Tokyo, going to Toronto this July. Been deep into modern
Javascript, functional and OO programming. Worked with many server side
frameworks, both for web apps and JSON api's (Rails, Node, express,
websockets, etc).

Interested in your company, so please write me a line about who you are :).

------
SheepSlapper
Location: Eastern WA, Remote, Full Time | Contract | Part Time

Stack: Full stack dev, PHP (Laravel, as of late), C# (ASP.NET MVC, WebForms,
et al), Python, a few types of SQL, various Linux server tech (apache,
memcache)

Resume:
[http://www.stephenleefischer.com/resume](http://www.stephenleefischer.com/resume)

Contact: gmail - fischer.stephenl

Overview: I'm looking for remote work solving interesting problems, preferably
focused on the backend work. I've spent a fair amount of time working with
Windows servers at my day jobs, but run Linux at home and for most of my side
projects. I've been paying the bills as a web developer for a while now, but
I'm looking to get back into creating the server tech for client/server
software.

------
adilson
Joinville Brazil, Remote | Relocation, Full Time | Contract Stack: C, Embedded
Systems, Linux, Sales Engineering, Project and team Management

Resumé: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lmck-
xE9u3NCXjb9JQ17Bwgh...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lmck-
xE9u3NCXjb9JQ17Bwghg97GKa1nq1wjCSeHwKk/edit?usp=sharing)

Contact: adilson dot oliveira at gmail dot com

I'm a quite seasoned professional (over 20 years experience in IT) and my
objective is to work anywhere that thrills me. I'm quite fond of linux,
embedded technologies, cloud computing and niche markets. If it's related to
education specially (I'm a volunteer teacher), I'm all ears! I'm available
right away, local, relocation and remote.

------
nicoschuele
Switzerland, Geneva. Remote or Local (no relocation). Full Time.

Stack: C#, .NET MVC, WPF, SQL Server, Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Swift

Resume:
[http://ch.linkedin.com/in/nicoschuele](http://ch.linkedin.com/in/nicoschuele)

Personal site: [http://www.nicoschuele.com](http://www.nicoschuele.com)

10+ years of experience building software (fat-clients, server-side, web)
mostly for financial companies. Currently looking to branch out of the
corporate world. Strong experience in project management and technical
coaching as well.

Personal projects: \- [http://www.railsbricks.net](http://www.railsbricks.net)
\- [http://www.howtocode.io](http://www.howtocode.io)

------
thenipper
Boston, MA, In-House, Full Time Experienced admin/IT guy.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/samphinizy/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/samphinizy/)
Contact: sam.phinizy@gmail.com

I'm an experienced jack of all trades office/admin guy. Worked at non-profits
most of my career, often times modernizing IT systems, managing large projects
and handling a variety of back office tasks. Currently at a large NGO and
looking for a change. Worked on a Harvard President's Award runner up social
enterprise that focuses on modernizing land rights issues in Colombia.

Outside of work I'm a pretty big nerd. Learning Node right now and have played
a bunch with Ruby/Python working on procedural generation.

------
ColdHawaiian
Boston | Willing to work remotely or relocate to New York City | Full Time

Stack: Proficient ASP.NET MVC, Beginner Ruby on Rails

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/keokizee](https://www.linkedin.com/in/keokizee)

Careers 2.0:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/keokizee](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/keokizee)

Contact: cold.boston.hawaiian+hnjobs@gmail.com

4 years of professional web development. I was laid off December 2013 during
company-wide layoffs at my previous job. I've been teaching myself Angular.JS,
Ruby, and Ruby on Rails in the meantime, as well as answering questions on
Stack Overflow, and editing existing questions and answers to make them more
useful and easier to find for future readers.

------
serialpreneur
Los Angeles | Willing to Relocate or Remote | Full Time

Stack: C#/.NET, Java, PHP, Javascript, Backbone.js, Node.js, Facebook React,
AWS Expertise.

Resume: [http://j.mp/badar-cv](http://j.mp/badar-cv)

Contact: In Resume.

Hi!

Are you looking for someone who can solve your business and engineering
problems? It is hard finding good engineers who can contribute to product
vision end to end.

I like contributing to bigger picture product vision & solving the nitty
gritty technical issues. If you are a young startup I would love to have a
chat with you and find out about your vision, technical issues & challenges
and potentially help you accelerate product development.

For more technical details: [http://j.mp/badar-cv](http://j.mp/badar-cv)

------
dgsiegel
Munich, Germany. Local, Remote, Relocation. Full Time.

Stack: HTML5, JS, CSS, Python, Node.js, PHP, C, Linux, Drupal, Git, HCI and
User Interface Design

Resume: Available on request

Contact: daniel+hn@dgsiegel.net

I am a software engineer interested in the future of computing and the
interaction of humans with computer interfaces. I try to make the products I
design and build as simple and intuitive to use as possible while still having
a unique aesthetic appeal. I love Free and Open Source software.

As CTO, I co-founded, built and scaled up the world's leading fashion designer
platform in 2007. In 2013 I felt it was time for something new and joined a
large consulting company as an expert for open web technologies, HTML5 and
Free and Open Source software in their emerging technology team.

------
mpfefferle
Columbus, OH | Remote or On-site | Full Time

Stack: \- (Current) Ruby, Ansible, Puppet, JunOS, NETCONF, SLAX, Linux \-
(Previously) Java, C#, Symbian/C++

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mpfefferle](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mpfefferle)
Contact: matthew.pfefferle@gmail.com

I'm currently working for an established networking equipment vendor after
having entered the company via a startup acquisition. My experience includes
from mobile, enterprise, web, ops, people management, and lately, network
automation. I'm coming up on 10 years work experience.

I'm looking for an organization that is trying to make a dent in the universe.
I expect to have to wear multiple hats and learn lots of things on the fly.

------
Intimatik
Moscow, Russia | Relocation to US(H1, J1 eligible)/UK | Full Time

Stack: Java(Spring, Hadoop, Ambari, Hive, Camel), Scala(Scalatra, ScalaTest,
ScalaCheck), Clojure(Compojure, Processing), Javascript (Angular, D3, Node,
Express, Grunt, jQuery), UI (Bootstrap, Less, Jade), MongoDB, Cassandra,
Redis, Android SDK.

Resume: [http://bit.do/int128](http://bit.do/int128)

Contact: Google brings a group of distinguished Russian developers to its
Google IO conference(including me), we can meet in person in SF since June
18th till July 3rd, otherwise my email address is in my CV.

I am looking for a company to help it grow with all my experience in software
engineering, data science, public speaking and nurturing new developers.

------
krat0sprakhar
Location: India [Full time] | US (H1B)

Stack: Python (Flask | Django), Javascript (backbone | ng | Grunt), Node.js,
HTML5/CSS3

Resume:
[https://github.com/prakhar1989/cv/blob/master/cv.pdf](https://github.com/prakhar1989/cv/blob/master/cv.pdf)

Blog: [http://prakhar.me](http://prakhar.me)

Contact: prakhar1989@gmail.com

I'm a web guy with good experience shipping projects on multiple technologies.
I'm interested in working at a company where I can push my technical skills
forwards and help contribute to a good product. I recently graduated with
engineering degree in Computer Science and completed a couple of years doing
MBA. Can contribute to multiple roles in a startup!

------
jmcqk6
Location: Eugene, OR Will relocate, especially to portland or seattle, Full
Time Only

Stack: ASP.NET / C#, MVC, Javascript & TypeScript, Durandal, Knockout,
amplifyJS, Ninject, xunit, fluent validation, automapper, SQL Server, RavenDB

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/9nct0jdzf7mu4wa/Josh%20Charles-
Res...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9nct0jdzf7mu4wa/Josh%20Charles-Resume.docx)

Contact: josh.charles@gmail.com

I'm looking for a position in a larger city, working on web applications. I
have a diverse educational background and the ability to pick up new skills
and technologies very quickly. I've been on the Microsoft stack for a decade
now, but I also have experience with Ruby on Rails and PHP.

------
mtdavis
Pittsburgh PA, Remote, Full Time

Stack: Python, JavaScript, Java, HTML, CSS, SQL, jQuery, jQuery UI, AngularJS,
Twisted

Resume: [http://mtdavis.org/Resume-Michael-
Davis.docx](http://mtdavis.org/Resume-Michael-Davis.docx)

Contact: michaeltdavis@gmail.com

Website: [http://mtdavis.org](http://mtdavis.org) (work in progress!)

Dependable and detail-oriented fast learner looking for new challenges. Five
(almost six!) years of experience in software development. Professional
experience is split about 60/40 between the front-end and back-end. On the
front-end I've mainly worked on single-page web applications using jQuery, and
recently I've been teaching myself AngularJS for side projects.

------
gct
Denver, Colorado, Remote, Full Time

Stack: very strong in C/C++/Python, moderate in a bunch of others, advanced
signal processing knowledge and linux systems programming. Resume: available
through email.

Contact: hnjobs@inboxalias.com

Interested in moving into the big data/analytics/machine learning field. I've
started working on some of these problems and find myself more and more
interested, so I'd like an opportunity to learn more and contribute in this
area. I've done stuff in computer graphics, networking, GPGPU, image
processing, classification and more. I like to cultivate a broad range of
skills and drill down when I need to, so I consider myself able to contribute
in a wide variety of ways.

------
emingo
Boulder, Co, Local/remote, full time/contract/part time

Stacks: HTML/CSS, Bootstrap, python(django/flask), c++, java, ruby(rails),
sql, apache nutch, hadoop, lucene,

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zpo6nrlirqjsbm/resume2014.doc](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zpo6nrlirqjsbm/resume2014.doc)

Recommendation letter:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/vnlsdbbt3st8wx2/DEMARCO%20recommen...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/vnlsdbbt3st8wx2/DEMARCO%20recommendation%20of%20MINGO.pdf)

Contact: erikmingo@gmail.com

I love to learn. Looking to join a company that moves quickly, and will
challenge me every single day. I am in love with solving problems, so send
them my way!

------
IceyEC
Philadelphia, PA, USA, Remote, Contract

Stack: Ruby, Python, Zookeeper, Solr, Hadoop, VMWare, Javascript, Redis

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrismacnaughton](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrismacnaughton),
[https://github.com/chrismacnaughton](https://github.com/chrismacnaughton)

Contact: chris [at] cmacinfo [dot] com

I'm currently a systems engineer with experience as a Ruby developer. I have
experience with AWS and DevOps at my previous employment and am currently
working with VMWare to handle server virtualization. I have extensive
experience with Apache Solr and have worked with Apache Nutch and Apache
Zookeeper in a deployment and monitoring capacity.

------
shubhamjain
India, Remote | Relocation within India, Full time

Stack: Full stack development (LAMP), Codeigniter, CakePHP, Bootstrap, jQuery,
Git, Shell, Python

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/j65hhbe3cadf0kr/Shubham.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j65hhbe3cadf0kr/Shubham.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/shubhamjain/](https://github.com/shubhamjain/)

Website: [http://coffeecoder.net](http://coffeecoder.net)

I have been programmer since I was 16. I am an enthusiast who loves to play
with new technologies and work on challenging jobs which put me out of my
comfort chair. I like to solve real world problems creating something which is
useful for others.

------
tluyben2
Malaga/Amsterdam/London, Remote (on location can be discussed), Full / Part
time can be discussed

Stack: C#/F#, Java, Mobile (Xamarin, Objective-C, Java), C/C++, Haskell, Coq,
Clojure, JS (Node), HTML5, Idris, Hadoop, Cassandra, Linux (can do
drivers/kernel modules)

Contact: tycho@e-lab.nl

Recent experiences: EMV (software, hardware, embedded), Bluetooth, running iOS
code on Android, formal verification and writing/auto translating a ton of
mobile apps (iOS, Android), devops on Linux.. Can/did manage teams and lead
research (related to software dev and formal methods).

Looking for a challenging job in the dev tools, programming languages or
verification space as well as mobile and/or embedded development.

------
xsoul
New York City, Remote|Local, Full Time|Part Time

Stack: Scala/Java, R, Python, Numpy, Scikit-learn, C, Ruby, Bash, Perl, Regex,
Javascript, D3, HTML5, Markdown, LATEX/TEX, Git, Vim, Eclipse, Maven, Jenkins,
Yourkit, Apache Tomcat, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL, Matlab, SAS, Stata, SPSS,
Linux/Unix, docker, Windows

Resume: [http://lnkd.in/mkKdAx](http://lnkd.in/mkKdAx) PDF resume available
upon request.

Contact: sychopx@gmail.com

Currently a Data Scientist at a NYC startup focused on fraud prediction.
Looking to be part of challenging project/venture, solve interesting problems
within a solid business model/framework. Background in Statistics and Machine
Learning. I love working with data.

------
ldarcyftw
Seattle, WA/Anywhere, Local/(partial) remote, Full Time/contract

Stacks: Frontend: HTML, CSS(+SASS), Bootstrap,
Javascript/Typescript/Coffeescript, jQuery, AngularJS, Rx.js, qUnit, WebRTC,
emscripten, WebGL

Backend1: C#, ASP.NET MVC, WebAPI, SignalR, EF|raw SQL, SQL Server, Azure,
TDD(mstest/nUnit), Teamcity

Backend2: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Git, Cucumber, Heroku

Mobile: iOS/Objective C (Ipad app), Windows Store app (C#/XAML/etc)

Contact: volodymyrotr@gmail.com

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/volodymyrotr](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/volodymyrotr)

Looking to start/join a company working on a product to make people lives
better; should have a reasonable remote policy.

------
jayshahtx
Hire me to analyze/curate large data sets, extract insights, and build
predictive models.

Previous work:

\- Used machine learning to automate $1MM service at Umbel (Austin Startup)-
recommended ads for clients to run to Facebook by analyzing 1B+ data points

\- Used local Twitter sentiment to predict quality of life (model used to
predict poverty rates, population density, etc)

\- [Current] Using machine learning forecast concert ticket prices

I'm a triple major student at UT Austin with an almost perfect GPA. Graduating
this year, lover of all data. Email me at jayshahtx [at] gmail dot com or
visit me at www.jayshah.me

[Location] - remote or Austin, TX

[Technologies] - Information Retrieval, Machine Learning, general data
science, most work in Python

[Contact] - jayshahtx[at]gmail[dot]com

------
florentsuc
EU, Relocate to LA / SF (H-1B needed), Full time

Stack: HTML5, CSS3, Less, Bootstrap, RWD, JavaScript, AngularJS, Node.js
(Express.js), MongoDB

Resume:
[http://fr.linkedin.com/in/florentsuc](http://fr.linkedin.com/in/florentsuc)

Contact:
[http://www.florentsuc.com/contact/](http://www.florentsuc.com/contact/)

I'm a Web and Mobile Software Engineer. I graduated with a master's degree in
Information Systems. I love building web and mobile applications and I care
about UI and UX.

I'm looking to keep working with front-end and back-end web technologies on
web/mobile web applications.

I would like to relocate to LA/SF area, but I will need H-1B.

------
serg_chernata
Connecticut, Remote, Full Time

Stack: PHP, JS, CSS, HTML, design for web and print

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/e63u4ehdvb9bddc/Sergey_Chernata_Re...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/e63u4ehdvb9bddc/Sergey_Chernata_Resume-1.pdf)

Contact: Listed in resume

As a generalist, I shine in small agile teams. I can design and I've been
heavily leaning into coding for a number of years. Currently this makes me a
sort of "one man army" to my employers, which is great value.

What I want is to work with a team of people as passionate as I am about
building great products for the web. I want to contribute in any way I can
while at the same being being challenged and constantly learning.

------
lele0108
Cupertino/Bay Area/San Francisco, Internship/Part-time

Stack: HTML, CSS, Javascript. Design and UI/UX. Basic Node.js knowledge

Resume: [http://jliu.me](http://jliu.me) &
[http://jliu.me/resume_small.pdf](http://jliu.me/resume_small.pdf)

Contact: sicong.liu98 (at) gmail.com

I'm a 16 year old high school student seeking an internship in frontend
development and/or design. I love creating interfaces and experiences that
bring joy to the user; I believe I'm a very competent frontend dev/designer,
and can bring value to the product. I'm in it for the experience and learning
aspect of the internship.

------
ChronosKey
SF Bay Area, CA Relocate (J1 Visa) | 4 month internship starting in September

Stack: Java (Android), Objective-C (iOS), Python, Ruby (on Rails), HTML5,
JavaScript (D3, Angular, Node, Express), SQL (PostgreSQL), NoSQL (MongoDB),
Git

Resume: [http://pluszero.ca/resume](http://pluszero.ca/resume)

Contact: a3gnanac [at] uwaterloo [dot] ca

I'm currently looking for a 4-month internship in the SF Bay Area. I have 4
years of programming experience and a lot of mobile development experience,
particularly with Android (got a few published apps available for your perusal
at my website).

I'm super eager to learn and I'm looking for a worthwhile opportunity to
develop my skills even further.

------
chroman
Mexico, Remote, (Full Time | Contract | Part Time)

    
    
      Stack: iOS
    
      Resume: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0j6sohdvkunjsur/ChristianRoman_resume.pdf
    
      GitHub: https://github.com/chroman
    
      Portfolio: http://chroman.me/portfolio
    
      Contact: chroman16@gmail.com
    

I’m a software engineer based in Mexico with almost 4 years of experience. My
expert area is native iOS development. I've been developing for iOS since iOS
3.0.

Over the last 3 years I’ve worked on more than 20 native iOS apps including
client, in-house and own App Store apps.

I love challenges and I’m always looking for opportunities to do awesome
things.

------
apineda
Toronto, Remote, FT/PT/C

Stack: JS, PHP, C#, Python

Resume:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/alexpineda77](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/alexpineda77)

Contact: [http://alexpineda77.com/contact](http://alexpineda77.com/contact)

The previous posting did land me an interview I just didn't get the spot
unfortunately.

I'm a dabbler. I love product. I'm currently working on a niche-product
(kwollo.com) on the side. I can build things quickly in php, c#, and am
building up my front-end skills. I have a good sense for design/usability. I'm
not afraid of linux or the command line. Data science is becoming interesting
to me.

------
odiroot
Berlin, Germany. Full time.

Stack: Full stack Web development / DevOps: Python, JavaScript, Django,
jQuery, Backbone, React, PhoneGap, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Salt Stack,
Fabric, AWS, Heroku, GAE. But I'm always happy to learn new things.

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michalodnous](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michalodnous)
. I can provide a standard CV privately, on request. No recruiters please.

Contact: odi.root (at) gmail.com or through LinkedIn.

I love good engineering and look for interesting problems to solve. Web
development is preferred but I can make a pivot. A serious career not a gig.
Good working conditions instead of perks.

------
brickmort
New York, NY | Long Island, NY | Remote, Full Time

Python (Django, Flask), Bash, HTML, CSS, Processing, Java (basic), Javascript
(front-end)

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0c1VvMkhuMzFmWEU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bwagfa9ahgp0c1VvMkhuMzFmWEU/edit?usp=sharing)

Contact info is on resume

Currently working in IT, but looking to move to a developer position. In
addition to programming, I'm proficient in graphic design (Photoshop) and
music production (FL Studio). I'm bilingual in Spanish and English and
consider myself an honest & sociable person. Feel free to contact me even if
you just want to keep in touch.

------
roflc0ptic
Saint Petersburg, Florida, Remote/Relocate, Short to medium term contract,
part time

Python, C#, Javascript, PostGIS, ArcGIS, OpenLayers, MapServer, Geoserver,
ArcGIS Server, Django, jQuery.

Resume: available on request

Contact: danielbporter@gmail.com

Web developer and desktop application developer with 4 years experience.
Primarily interested in working with GIS, especially interested in research
oriented development, e.g. I just built a remote sensing system with commodity
hardware for mapping out citrus trees, and we're working on publishing a study
based on it. I'd love more of this in my life.

I'm willing to relocate for contract work. I'm also interested in part time
remote work.

------
wantsthis
Mobile Software Architect

San Diego || Remote. Full time || Contract || Part time if interesting

Stack: iOS, objective-c, Mac OS X. Familiar with most frameworks but have
extensive experience with Core Motion, Core Location, mapping, as well as
Cocos2d & SpriteKit. Also experienced with writing php/mysql backends and json
based APIs to power apps. Statistics based software experience including
recommendations engines. Business degree + programming career gives me a
unique skill set to contribute to both dev and product. I can help you take
your software from concept to delivery.

Resume: Available by request

Contact: adam at swelltown dot com

I'm interested in discussing your mobile software needs.

------
stevekemp
Edinburgh, Scotland UK, Remote (preferably), Full Time or Contract

System Administrator

Resume: Available on request

Contact: steve@steve.org.uk

I'm a Linux & Unix system administrator, who was a developer in a past life.
I'm well-versed in C, C++, Perl, and Ruby for development, but capable of
using PHP, nodejs, and similar too.

I've significant experience with Debian in particular, having been a member of
the Debian Security team for some time, and having audited software for
security issues for many years. Contributions to projects include screen,
less, emacs, and more.

All the experience you'd expect setting up, automating, monitoring, and
managing large numbers of servers - whether real or virtual.

------
morl0ck
Weston, Florida, USA, Remote | Local, Full Time

Stack: C# ASP.NET, SQL, PHP, Bootstrap, HTML5, jQuery, CSS3, KendoUI,
Objective-C, Java for Android, SVN, JSON/ XML, LINQ, Microsoft SQL Server,
MySQL/ MariaDB, Apache, Telerik

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3H08OK8C88Wd1VpRTJ6aDcybGs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3H08OK8C88Wd1VpRTJ6aDcybGs/edit?usp=sharing)

Contact: pedroestrada.86@gmail.com

I'm looking for new opportunities in mobile development or C# .NET. I have 3+
experience developing with iOS and Android, as well as with .NET Web
Applications. I'm looking to focus in a specialty with a great company.

------
b0bfrey
Location: Florida. Open to Relocation or Remote, Full Time

Stack: Enterprise Data Management and Analysis, mainly in the geospatial data
realm: ESRI Software (ArcGIS, ArcSde, ArcObjects), Python, PL\SQL, Some C#,
Javascript, Oracle Spatial

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/robertgodfrey

Contact: through Linkedin

Highly experienced in the management, analysis, and quality assurance of
enterprise data. I work for a fortune 500 company and would like to see what
other opportunities exist. Although my experience is mostly in the spatial
realm, I am open to changing industries. I am happiest when discovering new
ways to use technology to analyze data and visualize the result of the
analysis.

------
2close4comfort
Des Moines, IA, remote/possibly relocate, Full Time

Stack: Linux/Windows, MSSQL (clustering), Exchange, Oracle, VMware (ESX/View),
Citrix (PS 4.5-XA6),EMC (VNX, RecoverPoint, XtremIO), F5, Cisco (UCS, NX-OS),
Perl, Ruby, Python, Bash, Powershell, VB, OSX (enterprise interop/mgmt)

Resume: (please contact for resume)

Contact: hackdsm (at) gmail

I have a background in sysadmin work both server/application level and also
have background in security (monitoring, scanning, analysis and remediation).
Looking for a collaborative environment to join no problem is too big or too
small! Remote or within the Midwest but open to the idea of other places if
the fit is right.

------
zwtaylor
Philadelphia, PA. Willing to relocate anywhere, full-time or contract is
preferable.

Stack: HTML5, JavaScript, CSS3, LESS, jQuery, PHP, MySQL, Adobe Creative Suite

Resume:
[http://zachtaylor.me/docs/ztaylor.pdf](http://zachtaylor.me/docs/ztaylor.pdf)

Contact: zachwtaylor (at) gmail.com,
[http://zachtaylor.me](http://zachtaylor.me)

I'm a self-taught front-end developer who's worked in a freelance capacity for
several years. I'm looking to move into a full-time role at a small company or
startup where I can expand my technical skillset and work with a team of cool
people on something interesting.

------
anujpasricha
West Coast (preferably California), Relocation, Internship for this summer
(+Full Time after I graduate in December)

Stack: C/C++, x86, Python, (others listed on Resume)

Resume: [http://goo.gl/1lN4A1](http://goo.gl/1lN4A1)

Contact: anujpasricha01[at]gmail[dot]com

Most of my experience has been in hardware design and low level programming,
however I am trying to expand my horizons by learning more about artificial
intelligence and machine learning. So I would like to work for someone working
in those fields. However, I am open to any and all options because I really
want to get a feel for what the technology culture on the West Coast is like.

------
taylorishere
Campbell, CA, Local to Bay/Remote, Full Time

Stack: Super communicator, extroverted, PHP, HTML, CSS

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1pA0wTF](http://bit.ly/1pA0wTF)

LinkedIn: [http://lnkd.in/bh6qsGn](http://lnkd.in/bh6qsGn)

Contact: taylorishere@gmail.com

After working in the entertainment industry, and now Client Services, my
strengths lie in communicating with clients and customers to make sure their
needs are met.

I'm looking to join a team that needs a super communicator, in the Customer
Service/Community Manager/Marketing/PR departments.

I can also do web development with Wordpress, PHP, HTML, CSS, and I can also
do the splits on command.

------
koevet
Zurich (Switzerland), Remote, Full Time or Contract

Stack: Java, Scala, Groovy, Play2, Grails, Dropwizard, Akka, ElasticSearch,
Solr, Gradle, Mongo, Cassandra, Oracle Soa Stack, Puppet

Resume: [http://d.pr/f/qQnn](http://d.pr/f/qQnn)

Contact: luciano@fiandes.io

I'm a JVM hacker with 18+ years of experience. Mostly focusing on back-end, I
can code in Java, Scala, Groovy (and Python).

In the last 3 years I have also enjoyed quite a lot working with Puppet and
Amazon Web Services.

If you need to build production-ready RESTFul API using a solid, scalable
back-end, I can be your guy. Very much into stable, readable, well-tested
code.

Also experience in JVM tuning and all-things performance.

------
JustinAiken
Southern Utah, Remote, Full Time

Stack: Ruby, Rails, HTML/CSS/JS, Puppet/Chef, MySQL/Postgres,
Asterisk/Freeswitch, Redis/AMQP/XMPP, Git

Resume:
[https://www.github.com/JustinAiken](https://www.github.com/JustinAiken),
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/JustinAiken](https://www.linkedin.com/in/JustinAiken)

Contact: justinaiken@me.com

Full stack engineer in web (and VoIP), looking to bring commitment to high
quality, well-tested code into a longterm employer - huge bonus if building an
end-product that's fun, useful, exciting, or has potential for positive
change.

------
enzolovesbacon
São Paulo, Brazil, Remote | relocation, Full time

Stack: C/C++, C#, Objective-C, Python

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B33_gHEXKq_wTkJyQ3VQRGJpVGs/...](https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B33_gHEXKq_wTkJyQ3VQRGJpVGs/edit?pli=1)

Contact: enzo.matsumiya AT gmail

I like to solve problems. The "stack" doesn't really matter as I will adapt to
whatever technology I am introduced to. That being said, I think that the area
the most challenges me is driver and/or embedded systems development, which I
am very interested in to. I also am an infosec enthusiast, and would be very
happy to work with that too.

------
hvd
Mountain View, Palo Alto, San Francisco, Other bay area cities, Full Time

Stack:Python,Node.js,Java,Couchbase, Redis, Riak, Other NoSQL
technologies,git, SQL.

Resume:[http://bit.ly/U7fMLl](http://bit.ly/U7fMLl)

contact:hershvd@gmail.com

Overview: Software Craftsman who loves to solve business problems, With domain
experience in the enterprise and ad-tech, looking to make an impact in my next
role building data pipelines, analytics platforms and tools that the business
needs. I also have an interest in machine learning algorithms, Gave a talk on
Computing Document Similarity using nltk(link in resume) at the Bay area
Python Interest Group.

------
Lockyy
Liverpool, England, Remote/Relocation, Full Time/Contract

Resume: [http://lockyy.com](http://lockyy.com)

Github: [http://github.com/lockyy](http://github.com/lockyy)

Contact: daniel@lockyy.com

I'm a Ruby on Rails developer graduating from university with a degree in
Computer Science later this month. I also have experience working on a small
team on the development and launch of a popular medical revision website.

I'm looking for a junior position working on software that people love to use.
I would prefer to work on a small team but don't mind otherwise. I pick things
up fast and love to learn.

------
basseq
Location: Washington, DC / N. Virginia, Local Only, Full Time Only,
Commercial/Nonprofit Focus (not Federal Gov.)

Resume: Upon request

Contact: See Profile

Not a developer. Seeking business development, strategy, operations role.
Technology background (CS degree from a top-tier public university; Python,
Java, PHP, SQL, JS, HTML, CSS experience; product/project management;
enterprise lifecycle). 6+ years internal and client-facing management
consulting experience in strategic planning, business case development, market
research, pro formas, process, training, sales, proposals, etc. Used to
leading small teams with visibility to sr. leadership.

------
r0fls
Portland, OR Remote/Relocation, Full Time

Stack: Linux, Django, PostgreSQL, Python, Node.js, Socket.io, Apache, Nginx, R

Resume:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9TGStTHY5p1QzMyV0xtbnAzaFU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9TGStTHY5p1QzMyV0xtbnAzaFU...).

Contact: raphael [at] thugrobot.com

I graduated with a math degree 4 years ago and have been realizing my career
aspirations since then. My salary history encapsulates my success (feel free
to ask), but I want to do what I enjoy: program computers. I am specifically
looking for a position as a full stack developer, but am excited to hear about
other positions as well.

Thanks! r0fls

------
faet
Columbia, SC, Remote or Local , Full Time

    
    
      Stack: C#, PHP, SQL.
    
      Resume/Contact: faetless.com
    
      I've been working on personal projects for the past few years as a way to learn new technology. I'm quick to pick up new things. My most recent project is http://www.chazzen.com as a way to practice integrating with other website's rest/api.  The biggest thing I am looking for is an interesting project. I've been doing a lot with automation/scripting and it is something I enjoy. I use windows and mac daily and have been apart of the LUG for 10+ years.

------
cmscheye
San Francisco, Local | Relocation, Full Time Stack: Ruby on Rails, SQL,
Backbone.js, JavaScript, HTML/CSS Resume:
[http://cristischeye.com](http://cristischeye.com) Contact:
cristi.scheye@gmail.com

Web developer based in San Francisco, CA with experience in Ruby on Rails
stack technologies. I previously worked as a market research analyst and led
the company’s transition from Excel to SQL for storing and analyzing project
data. Currently seeking a junior engineer opportunity with mid- to late-stage
startup or established company, either running on rails or other technologies.

------
LFKfn119
Fairfax, VA, remote or on-site, full time

Stack: a number of assembly languages, c# .net, java, c, c++, python,
javascript, spring, ...

Github: [https://github.com/xCKtmdl](https://github.com/xCKtmdl)

Resume:
[http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/res/4500771175.html](http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/res/4500771175.html)

    
    
      Right now I do c# .net web-dev. I really hate web-dev,
     but hey everyone needs a job and I got hired. My love
     for programming began with asm and hardware programming.
    
      I would really love to be doing asm for my job.

------
justout
London, Remote, Full Time or Contract or Part Time

Stack: Hadoop, Storm, MongoDB, Flume, Sqoop, D3, HBase, AWS, EC2, Java

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/prashbabu](http://linkedin.com/in/prashbabu)
GitHub: [https://github.com/P7h](https://github.com/P7h) Full resume available
upon request.

Contact: prakruthb (at) gmail

Overview: Almost 12 years in Java world and the past 3 years in slicing and
dicing data and Big Data analytics and visualization. Please check my GitHub
account and LinkedIn profile for a brief about me. I am an Indian citizen
travelling to London soon.

------
domluna
Location: Toronto, Canada, Local/Remote/Relocation, Full Time (for the summer,
graduate in December)

Stack: Go, Docker, Node, Javascript, Mongodb, D3, Python for Data Sci, R (but
I prefer Python :))

Github: [http://tinyurl.com/pb8wgk2](http://tinyurl.com/pb8wgk2)

Contact: dluna132@gmail.com, more info on request

I'm comfortable doing any role. I've worked on backend, frontend at a startup
and done data related activities on the side or through online courseware I've
taken (I've done a lot of this).

Ideally I'd love to work at a startup where I work on a mix of backend and
data/ML roles.

------
sz4kerto
Location: Europe, but I'm mostly looking for full time remote work.

Stack: Java, .Net, C++ (not fresh), KDB/Q, shellscripting. OS: rather Linux
than Windows. A bit of Scala and Matlab.

Contact: hn@glia.io

I am a generalist engineer who always tried to work on highly performant
and/or distributed/heavily parallel applications including a lot of low-level
work (things like debugging the CLR JIT, etc.). I have a lot of
finance+enterprise knowledge and quite significant
neurobiology+modelling+academic experience and I've also seen devops stuff and
PM. I have I am looking for remote jobs, preferably full time.

------
zacharytamas
Location: Kansas City, MO | Remote or relocate (for right opportunity) | Full
Time

Stack: Full stack Django dev since 2006. Python/Django, HTML/CSS,
JavaScript/CoffeeScript, front-end JS frameworks such as Backbone.js/jQuery/D3

Portfolio:
[http://zacharytamas.me/portfolio/](http://zacharytamas.me/portfolio/),

Meta: [https://github.com/zacharytamas](https://github.com/zacharytamas),
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zacharytamas](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zacharytamas)

Resume: Prefer to share privately

Contact: zacharytamas@gmail.com

Starting out in web development in my early teens, I was full-stack by
necessity: the types of things I wanted to build required me to do everything.
I'm naturally curious in all things engineering, which is probably why I took
such a diverse collection of courses in college: networking/devops, operating
systems, assembly programming, C++, etc.

Above all, I love learning new technologies and ways of doing things, and my
professional development career has included a broad array of learned
technologies (see the list on my portfolio), sometimes where I picked up a
language/framework I didn't know for a single project just because it was the
best way to do it. I really enjoy this kind of continuous learning.

For the majority of the first half of my career I was designing everything in
additional to full-stack development, but without proper design education.
Part of my latest endeavor is to fill in this weakness and really get into UI
design and develop my front-end skills above generalist-level to deliver
greater user experiences. I'm finding designing and developing interactions
and experiences to be very personally rewarding.

A desirable position would be primarily in design and front-end development,
but as I do have experience and enjoy full-stack challenges, I'd say something
like 60:40 front-end:back-end would be a happy combination of challenge. A
position/company where I could develop these skills and feel part of an
influential team would be quite awesome indeed.

------
jnorthrop
Boston/Portland, ME, Remote, Full Time

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jnorthrop](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jnorthrop)

Contact: jeff@jnorthrop.me

I'm an expert on privacy. If you read Meeker's 2014 Internet Trends, you read
the slides that said "troves of findable and shareable data" were the "biggest
re-imagination of all," as well as the next slide that warns "potential impact
to personal privacy will remain [an] on-going challenge." If you are
monetizing findable and shareable data, I want to ensure you conquer that
challenge.

------
hstefan
Brazil. Relocation or Remote. Full Time, Contract or Part Time.

Stack: C++, C#, Python, git, Unity3D, Basic OpenGL, SDL, Linux Administration,
Basic Xen.

Resume:
[https://copy.com/pard61GOV8T9VTtO](https://copy.com/pard61GOV8T9VTtO),
[http://github.com/hstefan](http://github.com/hstefan)

Contact: hugopuhlmann@gmail.com

I'm looking for a software develoment position, preferably related to game
development but I'm open to work with other kinds of development. I can also
work with system administration, having more experience with Linux on that
field.

------
relampago
Brunswick, GA | Relocate | Full Time

Business Development, Account Management and Sales/Marketing

Resume: [https://angel.co/doug-thorpe](https://angel.co/doug-thorpe)

Contact: dougthorpe101 [at] gmail [dot] com

I have over two years of Business Development experience where I helped create
and launch a company. I’ve served over three years in an Inside Sales /
Account Mgmt role and one year experience as a Sales Manager. In my free time
I consult for a few startups.

In total, I have over six years of Marketing experience. I've worked in
corporate America, in a startup environment and as a consultant.

------
saosebastiao
Seattle | Will consider both Remote and Relocation, but probably not to SF |
Full Time

I hack Supply Chains and physical Operations. I use a diverse set of tools[1],
but I either use what I know or I learn what I need to. I know and love data,
and always try to find ways to let data make better decisions than I could, or
any other human for that matter.

email on user page

[1] I use extensively: R, Clojure, SQL, Mathematical Modeling and Programming,
Constraint Programming. I dabble in: Julia, Scala, Rust. I can use "Big Data"
just fine, and I know its place, but rarely use it because it is rarely
necessary.

~~~
DLarsen
I'm not finding your email on your user page.

~~~
saosebastiao
Updated

------
skelleher
Seattle, local or remote, Full Time / Contract

Stack: embedded, mobile, wearable, graphics, games, ARM, C/C++, Objective-C,
OpenGL, computer vision

Resume: [http://bit.ly/1mljoj7](http://bit.ly/1mljoj7)

Contact: sean@seankelleher.org

Senior Software Engineer with 15 years at startups, Microsoft, AT&T, and
Disney.

Mobile and embedded software architecture. 2D and 3D graphics for mobile
devices. Embedded real-time software, device drivers. C, C++, Objective-C,
assembly language, PERL, Python, Java, OpenGL.

I'm seeking a senior developer role in wearable computing, embedded systems,
graphics, computer vision.

------
rhonsby
San Francisco, CA. Relocation or Local. Full Time

Stack: Ruby, Rails, JS, Backbone.js

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7fhe1f7pxfhi8ur/resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7fhe1f7pxfhi8ur/resume.pdf)

Contact: rhonsby@gmail.com \--

From writing raw SQL to the integration of Backbone with a back-end Rails API,
I enjoy developing on every layer of an application’s stack.

I’m seeking a company where I can constantly contribute to pushing new
features and truly influence the product(s) being built.

You can find my latest work at
[http://roberthonsby.com](http://roberthonsby.com).

------
andymcfee
Location: Lausanne, Switzerland, Remote or Local, Full-time only

Stack: User Experience, HTML, CSS/Sass, Javascript, jQuery, GruntJS, Git,
Agile/Scrum, Responsive-design/mobile web, AngularJS, UI Design

Resume: [http://bit.ly/myResUmE](http://bit.ly/myResUmE) (Careers 2.0 profile)

Contact: andy.mc.fee [at] gmail

I'm a Swiss-American UX Developer looking for a role where I can create create
value by solving real problems through engaging experiences for a product,
service, or idea and focus on designing and developing for the user's needs
with a talented team.

------
codedninja
New York City, Remote or Local, Full Time

Stack: PHP, CSS, HTML/XHTML, Adobe Air/ActionScript, JS/jQuery, NodeJS, SQL,
WiFi Security

Resume: Would like to be given privately

Contact: m.pivonka@codedninja.com

Github: [https://github.com/tehcodedninja](https://github.com/tehcodedninja)

Website: [http://codedninja.com/](http://codedninja.com/)

I'm primarily a PHP developer, I enjoy playing with mostly any type of data
along with reverse engineering anything I can. I currently program but would
love to do something pertained more about data / databases.

------
esthersweon
San Francisco, Remote or Local, Full Time | Contract | Part Time

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Javascript (JQuery, Backbone.js, Underscore.js, Node),
HTML/CSS, UI (Bootstrap)

Resume/ CV: www.esthersweon.com

Github: www.github.com/esthersweon

Contact: Esther.S.Weon@gmail.com

I am looking for a company that offers opportunities for full-stack web
development and that places equal emphasis on web development and creativity,
on technical knowledge and innovation. I have a background in film/TV
production and new media, so the potential to work for a company that deals
within either sector would also be very exciting for me.

------
woutr_be
Hong Kong, Remote, Full Time

Stack: Front-end: HTML, CSS (SASS & LESS), JavaScript (BackBone.js, Angular.js
& Node.js)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/0wyi7yqc2b2xeqt/CV.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/0wyi7yqc2b2xeqt/CV.pdf)
Contact: Can be found in my CV

I'm looking for either a startup building a product, or an already established
company building a great product. I would love to build something that users
love using, something that I can improve and make better.

I'm also interested in performing A/B tests and looking at user behavior.

------
kovrik
Remote/Relocation (almost anywhere), Full Time/Contract

Stack: Java (SE, EE, Concurrency, Spring, Hibernate, Tomcat etc.), MySQL,
MongoDB, Linux, Perl, Bash, vim etc. A little bit of HTML, CSS and JS.
Currently learning Clojure.

Resume: available upon request

Email: kovrik0@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=150589292](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=150589292)

Github: [https://github.com/kovrik](https://github.com/kovrik)

Looking for a company (or a startup) which makes world better, does real
things and helps people.

------
sergiotapia
Location: Bolivia, Remote, Full Time|Contract|Part Time

Stack: ruby on rails 4, asp.net mvc 4, html, scss/less/css, responsive design,
front end, back end.

Resume: [http://www.github.com/sergiotapia](http://www.github.com/sergiotapia)
\-
[https://www.odesk.com/users/~01c99c3199c2ba5734](https://www.odesk.com/users/~01c99c3199c2ba5734)

Contact: sergiotapia@outlook.com

Overview: UX/Software Engineer that primarily works with Ruby on Rails 4 and
ASP.Net MVC4 (C#).

I'm an ex-pat from Boston, living in the heart of South America for the past 9
years, in Bolivia.

My main talents lie in Ruby on Rails development. I take pride in building
fast, insanely optimised websites using the latest proven tools in the Rails
world including Sentry, NewRelic-rpm, Bullet and RSpec.

I enjoy making responsive websites using Twitter Bootstrap 3 or Foundation
Zurb, I'm great with front end work. I also leverage Go to build highly
concurrent, well-tested system services and backend processes.

Experience deploying to Heroku, AWS, Rackspace, DigitalOcean. I leverage open
source tools such as Capistrano to assist deploys. I invest heavily in
research material and training books in order to keep up with current
standards and emerging practices. All of this helps me be on the edge, making
sure your software is built the best possible way using proven methods.

My forté is taking wishy-washy requirements and fleshing them out into robust
problem solving software. My job here is to add value to your business - to
save you time and frustration, keeping you attention on the important things.

[http://www.sergiotapia.me](http://www.sergiotapia.me)
[http://www.github.com/sergiotapia](http://www.github.com/sergiotapia)
[https://www.odesk.com/users/~01c99c3199c2ba5734](https://www.odesk.com/users/~01c99c3199c2ba5734)
My email: sergiotapia@outlook.com

\--- I'd love to join your team or help you get an MVP off the ground. Feel
free to send me an email and we can discuss on Skype. :)

------
krrishd
Denver, CO // Remote // Freelance

Stack: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, AngularJS, Leaflet.js, D3.js, Node.js
(Express.js, Sails.js), MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL

Resume: [http://itskrish.co/resume](http://itskrish.co/resume)

Contact: krishna.dholakiya(at)gmail(dot)com

I'm looking for some short-term freelance work, and my services range from
landing pages and organizational websites all the way to prototypes/MVPs of
web products, so hit me with your best shot :)

[http://itskrish.co/freelance](http://itskrish.co/freelance)

------
rsahai91
San Francisco, Local or Remote, Full Time

Stack: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Html5/Javascript/CSS, Backbone.js, node.js, SQL

Website: [http://rsahai91.github.io](http://rsahai91.github.io) Contact:
rsahai91@gmail.com

I have a background in mechanical engineering and most of my software
experience is building robotics applications in C. I've been intrigued by web
development since school, however, (graduated last June) and I'm hungry to
build great products! I've built several applications in Rails, Backbone, and
most recently Node.js.

------
missmaggiemo
Location: San Francisco, Local, Full Time

Stack: Ruby (including Rails), JavaScript (including Backbone.js), Python
(including webapp2 and pandas), Git, SQL, PostgreSQL, JSON, HTML, CSS (with
Sass), R (including ggplot2)

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1s3u67MUtKtcj8h6VI_xLShZj...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1s3u67MUtKtcj8h6VI_xLShZjWc0mUPzLc0Nb0XbGaBY/edit?usp=sharing)

Contact: maggie@missmaggiemo.com

I'm a web developer looking to join a smallish team where I can learn and
grow, as well as have a material impact on a product.

------
ploureiro
Adelaide, Australia. Location: Remote or in Australia

Android Developer

Resume: [http://pedroloureiro.net/cv-pedro-loureiro-
android.pdf](http://pedroloureiro.net/cv-pedro-loureiro-android.pdf)

hn@pedroloureiro.net

I have 5 years of Android experience. I have worked for great companies like
Bloomberg and IG. I have moved from London to Adelaide after my partner
received a job offer here.

You can see my portfolio (which includes an open source Android app) here:
[http://pedroloureiro.net/portfolio/](http://pedroloureiro.net/portfolio/)

------
sdsk8
Devops or Developer, i don't know hot to format text here in HN

Remote or São Paulo/Brazil - better remote!

Work with:

\- FreeBSD (5.3, 6.0, 6.1, 7.1).

\- Linux (CentOS, OpenSUSE, Ubuntu, Debian, Slackware).

\- VMWare (ESX - 3.5/4.1, ESXi - 3.5/4.1).

\- Solaris (10, 11).

Knowledge in:

\- Web servers (Apache, Lighttpd, Nginx, Cpanel).

\- Aplication servers (PHP e Python em Fast-CGI ou Modulos no Apache,
Supervisord).

\- Relational databases (PostgreSQL, MySQL).

\- No-SQL (Redis).

\- VCS (CVS, Subversion, Git).

\- Proxy/Reverse proxy (Squid, Varnish).

\- Memory Caching (Memcached).

\- Firewall (IPTables).

\- Monitoring (Nagios, Cacti).

\- SMTP (Sendmail, Postfix).

\- Antivirus/AntiSPAM (SpamAssassin, ClamAV).

\- IMAP/POP3 (Cyrus).

\- Alta Disponibilidade (Heartbeat).

\- Hardening (Chroot, AppArmor, Read only FS).

\- Resource control (Cgroups, LXC - Linux Containers, Docker)

\- Automation (Puppet).

\- Log indexing (Splunk).

\- Data Mining (Scrapy, Apache Nutch, Apache Solr).

Developed with:

\- C

\- C#

\- JavaScript

\- Perl

\- Python

\- Golang

\- PHP

\- Shell Script

\- Nginx + Lua

Web stack:

\- HTML.

\- CSS.

\- JavaScript.

Framework Stack:

\- Twisted (Python Network Framework).

\- OpenResty (Web Application Server/Framework ).

\- net/HTTP Golang web Framework

\- Node.js

Call me at leandrodsferreira [at] gmail dot com

------
samsnelling
Oklahoma City, Remote or OKC, Contract to Full Time

Stack: JavaScript, Node.js, PHP, HTML, CSS (SASS|LESS), Database
(MySQL\Maria), Deployment (Git|Nginx|Apache), Design (Illustrator|Photoshop)

Resume: [http://snelling.io/resume](http://snelling.io/resume)

Contact: sam@snelling.io

Looking for:

\- A cross-functional position where I can help a business in several
different areas.

\- A scrappy company looking to try new ideas, technologies and services.

Me - Somewhat full stack. Love ML, NLP, and big(ger) data. Love connecting the
dots between data. Self taught, willing (and still hungry) to learn new
technologies

------
nanspiers
Knoxville TN USA, Remote | Local, Full | Part Time

Stack: (Professional) Cyber security program management, cyber program
development, security consulting, security planning, security architecture

Resume: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/nancy-
spiers/a/191/5b4/](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/nancy-spiers/a/191/5b4/)

Contact: nespiers@gmail.com, 865-924-8996

Experienced cyber professional with a focus on building quality cyber
programs. NIST/CNSS/US government requirements expert. Cleared. Available to
travel as much as needed.

------
walshemj
Location, UK Central London (or commutable from Bedford) Full-time / Contract
Stack: Perl,Mysql,PHP,Python,Java,html,javacript,Fortran,Pl/1G, hadoop
Sysadmin,mogodb,node.js plus Networking TCP/IP and OSI Resume:
[http://hauntingthunder.wordpress.com/cv/](http://hauntingthunder.wordpress.com/cv/)
Contact: @neuromancer

Looking for interesting work ideally in a big/data environment (preferably not
aws based)

BTW no payday loans! but military/defence work ok would go for SC or DV if
required

------
apandhi
New York, Full Time or Part Time

Stack: NodeJS, PHP, Python, MongoDB, MySQL, Java, C++

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/hhhtznfu16odl86/Ashish-Pandhi-
May-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/hhhtznfu16odl86/Ashish-Pandhi-May-2014.pdf)

Contact: ashish@pandhi.me

I'm looking to work at a great company in New York City that allows me to
build amazing products while allowing me the flexibility to complete my
degree.

I have a strong focus in Web Security and Web Development. I have worked at
and built startups that are constantly used by thousands of people.

------
zgohr
Green Bay, WI | Remote | Full Time Ruby/Rails, Python/Django, AngularJS, SASS,
Ansible, NodeJS Contact me for a resume Twitter, Github, or username[dot]com
using the same username you see here.

I just finished up the front-end of a large pilot project for a fortune 500
retail company (in-store, touch-screen) using AngularJS and SASS and I'm at a
good point to look for an opportunity if one arises. My preferred backend is
Ruby on Rails but I've previously done multiple projects with Python and
Django (also Flask.)

------
pascal2csharp
New York, NY, [Full Time | Contract | Part Time]

Stack: .NET, C#, ASP.NET, Domain Driven Design, EF, SQL Server

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/q07t04pegmihgw8/Resume-2014-hn.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/q07t04pegmihgw8/Resume-2014-hn.pdf)

Contact: emailandynow(remove parenthesis and this phrase)@yahoo.com

A software architect possessing over a decade of full-stack experience in
implementing high profile software projects for network television, a Fortune
500 financial services corporation, and a large e-commerce site.

------
serverascode
Edmonton, AB, Canada, Remote||Relocation||Local, Full time

SysAdmin/DevOps: openstack, docker, python, storage, virtualization,
information security, object storage

Resume:
[http://serverascode.com/2011/04/10/resume.html](http://serverascode.com/2011/04/10/resume.html)

Contact: curtis@serverascode.com

I'm interested in the DevOps paradigm and working somewhere that I can learn
from people who know a lot more than I do. :) Local and remote work would be
preferred, but would also relocate for a great opportunity.

------
brianprovost
Austin, TX | Full Time

Stack: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, RSpec, JavaScript (jQuery, ReactJS), PostgreSQL,
Git, HTML/CSS/SASS (Bootstrap and Foundation)

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/bprovost/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/bprovost/)

More info at: [http://pr.ovo.st](http://pr.ovo.st)

Contact: provost.dev (at) gmail (dot) com

I am mostly a Ruby on Rails developer but am currently working on MEAN stack
project to get into Node.js and Angular.

I am looking for a role as a RoR or JS engineer on a good team in Austin, TX.

------
zhyliana
Stack: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, SQL, Backbone.js, jQuery, Node.js,
HTML5/CSS3

Personal Site: www.zhyliana.com,

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/us8otkabl4256ee/Zhyliana%20Garcia%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/us8otkabl4256ee/Zhyliana%20Garcia%20Valdez.pdf)

Contact: zhyliana@gmail.com

Latest (and current) project: www.sketchmate.io (It's Cards Against Humanity
meets Draw Something)

Web developer with previous project management experience in mobile
technology, and an educational background in computational genomics from UCLA.

------
somebody32
Saint Petersburg, Remote | Relocation, Full Time

Ruby/Rails (6+ years), Node.js, Ember.js, SVG

Resume: [http://resumup.com/ilya.cv](http://resumup.com/ilya.cv)

Contact: gmail — somebody32

Currently I'm working as a team lead who also write a lot of code everyday. It
will be perfect if my work tasks include team management, product planning
(from the tech perspective), product development process enhancements and of
course code writing.

I'm very passionate about JS now (server-side or complex UIs) and looking for
new challenges.

------
mindflayer
Florence (Italy), Remote, Full Time

Stack: Python, Django, Flask, Redis, Elasticsearch, MySQL, GNU/Linux

Resume:
[http://it.linkedin.com/in/giorgiosalluzzo/](http://it.linkedin.com/in/giorgiosalluzzo/)
/ [https://github.com/mindflayer](https://github.com/mindflayer)

Contact: Linkedin for the first one

I'm looking for a company using only fresh ingredients (no proprietary
software), with a "slow food" mindset (software is ready when is well-cooked).

------
rgovind
South Bay (Sunnyvale, Mountain View, San Jose, Palo Alto...etc) Full
time/Contract/Part time.

Stack: QA, QA automation, Perl, Java, SQL, Selenium, File system testing,
balck-box/white box testing, Linux scripting.

Resume link: [http://goo.gl/Mlm494](http://goo.gl/Mlm494)

Contact: Please see resume.

Posting for wife. Looking for a company where her skills will be enhanced and
she can build here career. Any domain is fine. Looking for Junior to Mid level
position.

[Originally posted in the other job thread doing rounds...)

------
lmcnearney
Location: Irvine, CA (Orange County), Local/Remote, Full Time

Stack: C#, PHP, Python

Resume: [http://goo.gl/0nUe9A](http://goo.gl/0nUe9A)

Contact: Please see my website or profile for my e-mail address.

I'm a passionate, hands-on, full stack developer with a focus on web service
and REST API development. I enjoy playing with new technologies and
frameworks, and am an evangelist for better development practices, trends, and
tools.

I'm pretty happy at my current company but am always open to discussing other
opportunities.

------
n_coats
Orlando, FL - Remote/Relocation, Any/All

Stack: PHP, Mysql, JS, jQuery, Ajax, HTML, CSS

Contact: nick@12perks.com

I am looking to join a team that is passionate about what they're working on.
I've worked for startups and contracted for international corporations for the
past three years. I love engineering solutions with technology and am always
expanding my stack knowledge. I enjoy engineering front-end and back-end
aspects of applications. I have no problem working remotely, but would
consider relocation if necessary.

------
hspin
Boston, MA | Remote / Local | Contract / Part-Time / Full-Time

Front end web developer- JavaScript, jQuery, CSS3, HTML5, knockout.js,
backbone node, grunt, yeoman, bower, sass, jade, coffeescript, stylus Ruby,
Sinatra, PHP, MySQL, Amazon AWS, Git

vim tmux ssh i3 docker.io

Portfolio: [http://hspindesign.com](http://hspindesign.com)

Hi, my name is Gerry, I am an experienced front end web developer that prefers
to live on the command line.

Over 10+ years of development work. Agency experience.

Ruby experience and hacker mentality.

Ready to build something cool.

------
khet
Dubai, UAE. Open to full time opportunities and freelance work.

I design interfaces that are beautifully functional. I can also make those
designs come to life because I'm a full stack software engineer. I know my way
around design software and am proficient in JavaScript, Python (with Django) &
CSS.

Stack: Design, Python/Django, Javascript, SASS

Resume: [http://tiny.cc/a1ytgx](http://tiny.cc/a1ytgx)

Contact: [http://tiny.cc/c2ytgx](http://tiny.cc/c2ytgx)

------
mavoapp
Hamburg, Germany or London, UK, Remote, Full Time

Stack: Generalist developer (10+ years), lately requirements engineering, func
and tech specs (last 3+ years) on and with all business levels. Technical
background would be C, C#, Python, Golang, XSLT, SDL Tridion and whatever is
needed to get the job done

Resume: Upon request

Domain: ERP, CMS, Middleware of all kinds

Contact: mavoapp@gmail.com

Looking for a team that's passionate about what they are working on, who love
their clients and work closely with them to make the projects long-running
success stories.

------
zura
Georgia, Europe. Remote or periodical onsite.

Experienced C++ engineer with a diverse background, including systems
programming and rich cross-platform software development.

Interested in projects involving:

Stack: C++, C, Go (Golang), F#, Erlang, Prolog, Haskell

Domain: Games, AI; Systems programming; Complex desktop or server systems;
wxWidgets, Qt; Mobile apps; Logic and functional programming;
Compilers/Interpreters/semantics

github: [https://github.com/zura-kh](https://github.com/zura-kh)

Contact: zura.jobs 'at gmail.com

------
samk9080
Location: Chicago, Remote, Full Time|Part Time; and open to any travel
required.

Stack: HTML5, CSS3, SASS/LESS, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Ruby on Rails,
Node.js (MEAN stack along with Yeoman, Grunt and Bower), Twitter Bootstrap 3,
responsive design

I have 5+ years of experience, some of which is for high profile Fortune 500
companies, digital agencies and tech. startups.

Github: [http://www.Github.com/ShanSM](http://www.Github.com/ShanSM)

Email: samk9080/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
aliasme
Los Angeles and South Florida, Remote, Contract.

Stack: Ruby, Rails, JS, iOS, ReST / API creation, HTML, CSS, MySQL, MongoDB;
previous C, C++, Java, VB, some Python/PHP; expert in scalable infrastructure,
elegant UI, complex business rules. CTO capable, but absolutely love to code
and have maintained solid developer/designer skills. Contact me through Angel
List or E-mail below.

Overview: [http://bit.ly/1m5Fnu5](http://bit.ly/1m5Fnu5)

Contact: jamescann [at] gmail.com

------
nialo
NYC or Long Island, Full Time Stack: VBA, Common Lisp Resume: On request, or
[https://github.com/bcoburn3](https://github.com/bcoburn3) Contact:
bcoburn3@gmail.com I'm working as a Mechanical Engineer and finding that I
enjoy the bits of my job in which I can program more than the parts where I'm
doing mechanical design. I'm looking for an entry level programming job with
interesting problems and smart teammates.

------
girishkumarkh
Location: London-UK/Anywhere, Relocation, Full Time

Stack: PHP, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Python, C++, MySQL, Project Management, Pen-
testing, Photoshop, Agile and full stack development

Resume: [http://bit.ly/girishCV](http://bit.ly/girishCV)

Contact: (in the resume)

Recent BSc Business Information Systems graduate with multi skilled potential
to be highly organized and performance focused.

I am looking for a company where there is strong collaboration vibe and to
work with passionated people to achieve something.

------
stefek99
Location: Cambridge / London (UK) • 3 days remote 2 onsite mix preferred •
Contract preferred

Stack: Angular, Ionic, Cordova (Phonegap), node, express, javascript, jQuery

Resume: [http://stefanow.net](http://stefanow.net) (you should find "formal
CV" section)

Contact: mstefanow@gmail.com

 __*

First website build in 90s, first job in 2005. MSc in Computer Science.
Currently work as mobile web developer for Fortune 500.

(and when I see so many great resumes out there it is so motivational, it
makes me want try harder)

------
ProfDreamer
Cologne, Germany, Remote, Full Time, Contract

Stack: C, Java, Python, Lua, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, MySQL/MariaDB, Hibernate,
Backbone.js, Angular, Mercurial, Linux, OpenBSD, Android, Shell Script, Perl,
Arduino, Nginx, Postfix, OpenSMTPD, ...

Resume: Available on request

Contact: hnhired@gmail.com

I've been developing software since ~ 1995, professionally for about six
years. I know my *nix systems but can work with windows based machines just as
well. I'm mostly self taught and eager to learn more and new technologies.

------
halite
Calgary, Alberta, Canada; Remote or Local; Full Time | Contract | Part time

 _Stack_ : .NET, C#, ASP.NET MVC, Knockout, Dacpac,, JS/jQuery, SQL Server,
Entity Framework, SVN, Mercurial

 _Resume_ : Prefer to send by email

 _Contact_ : xkcd@outlook.com

8+ Experience of working for Education, Publishing, eLearning, Finance
developing web based systems. Primarily developing with .NET stack (MVC) but
open to other frameworks as well. Also have experience developing django based
applications (open to sharing and demoing).

------
csmattryder
Stafford, UK. Remote or Relocation, Full Time

Stack: C#, Ruby, Javascript, SQL Server

Resume: Nothing online right now, but my Github is available [0]

Contact: matt@mattryder.co.uk

I've (just this month) finished a Computer Science degree, looking like a
first-class but nothing official yet. I'm open to anything really, especially
C# stuff.

I took a year placement as part of my degree, writing WinForms stuff, wouldn't
mind following on that, but ASP.NET MVC looks like a nice challenge.

Also fairly fluent in Ruby, and the Rails framework.

[0] github.com/MattRyder

------
gmochid
Bandung, Indonesia | Remote, Open to relocation | Full Time, Part Time,
Contract

Stack: C/C++, Python (Django), PHP (Laravel, Cake), AngularJS, KendoUI, C# +
.NET

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27432212/CV.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27432212/CV.pdf)

Contact: arrosyidbh[at]gmail.com

I still very young, currently pursuing my degree at ITB, expected to graduate
on October 2014. Currently developing knowledge on application security,
especially web.

------
arwong09
San Francisco, Full Time

Stack: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Backbone.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS

Resume: www.andrewwong.io/arw-resume.pdf

Contact: arwong09@gmail.com

Hello HackerNews, I'm a mid-level full-stack web developer looking for a mid
to large sized company. I have a background in Electrical Engineering from
UCLA and am open to learning different languages and technologies. Check out
my recent project: www.cycletree.co to see a demo of my skills!

P.S. some of my interests are travel, retail, food, health and fitness, and
education.

Thanks!

------
OffByNone
Location: London. Happy to consider relocation - passable German skills. Full
time

Stack: Python, C#, JavaScript, xSQL, C++, Java, Ruby

Resume: Available on request*

Contact: offbynone@gmail.com

Overview: Mid level, full stack tech generalist seeks challenges. Short -
Physics background, highly varied software experience, advocate for good
practices

Long - Spliced first computer together at 14 from skip parts. Gained
programming experience at a security and currency printing firm, high energy
physics laboratories, and a software consultancy. During this period my code
has progressed from horrific to passable, now a keen advocate of testing and
other beloved practices. My time is currently split into development and tech
lead/architecture work, mentoring, and client relations.

Small selection of projects I have completed that I am proud of: Wireless mesh
network to provide internet access during my school years - made of pringle
cans and abandoned PII PCs Image analysis and QA tool for a banknote
production - saw need and pushed an initiative. Taught self python/programming
principles while creating requirements and functionality. Widely used SSL
distribution site - created full stack web application allowing institutions
to request and generate new certificates from the CA of a small TLD. Written
in C#, with unit testing, front end testing via Selenium and continuous
integration. Involved significant UX and design work. Real time national
medical study model - developed mathematical data sandbox with interactive and
exploratory visual front end to allow the leaders of a national cohort study
to adjust parameters on current models for instant feedback on decision paths.
Created with a python back-end and a JavaScript application at front. Dealt
with an extremely large number of stakeholders bearing different interests.

While I am not a deep expert in any one methodology of technology, my large
range of dabbling has meant that I have been able to quickly acquire necessary
knowledge whenever needed. Ideally, my new destination will let me continue to
embrace my passion for learning and dispense plenty of opportunities for
hands-on growth.

*More complete answer - Older resume quite out of date, newer resume in state of construction. Happy to package some snippets of relevant experience together for whomever requests it.

------
cos4pi
EU, Relocate to LA / SF (H-1B needed), Full time

Stack: Objective C, C / C++.

Resume: please contact me for a resume

Contact: cos.log.n@gmail.com

I'm looking for iOS or C/C++ engineering jobs. I'm interested in Computer
Vision, have a degree in CS. I did some work in action recognition on video
data. Familiar with OpenCV and many CV and ML algorithms and principles like
Neural networks, SVM, PCA, image processing, OpenCL, OpenGL, etc. Would like
to relocate to LA/SF area, but will need H-1B.

------
petethepig
St.Petersburg, Russia; Relocation, anywhere in the US; Full Time / Internship

Stack: JS, Ruby, C, Node, Rails, AWS, UNIX

Resume / Contact Info:
[http://thdr.me/f0sU01VRBDWo](http://thdr.me/f0sU01VRBDWo)

Web (mostly backend) developer. Main accomplishments I'm proud of:

— Devtools Terminal project. 866 stars on Github and it was featured on
html5rocks.com.

— web/Mac app called Thunder
([https://thunderapp.me/](https://thunderapp.me/)).

------
davidxc
I'm a full stack developer who's looking for remote, contract work.

California, Remote, Full Time | Contract | Part Time

Stack: Python, Django, Ruby, Rails, C, Javascript, jQuery, HTML, CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Resume: [http://davidkw.com/resume](http://davidkw.com/resume)

Contact: davidwong.xc@gmail.com

I'm looking for interesting work for the next three months. I'm still a
student, but I've worked remotely for other companies before and can provide
references if needed.

------
reymundolopez
México, Remote, Full Time

Stack: Appcelerator Titanium, Objective-C

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/reymundolopez](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reymundolopez)

Contact: reymundolopez@gmail.com

Overview: I've been working in a lot of backend, frontend and mobile
development, last 2 and half year most of my time was spend doing mobile apps
(iOS, Android and mobileweb) and teaching Titanium.

I would like to continue working with mobile, don't mind to do backend
development

------
SJMosley
Dallas, Tx. Relocation or Remote. Full Time Stack: C#, HTML, Javascript, C++
Resume:
[http://www.sjmosley.com/resume.html](http://www.sjmosley.com/resume.html)
Contact: On my website and profile.

I am looking for a position on the west coast, most preferably the bay area.
Game development would be my preferred industry as I am trained in both design
and development but I am open to a wide variety of opportunities.

------
stopachka
SF, Remote, or Relocation if city is fun :).

Stack: Ruby, Rails, JS, Front End MVCs(Backbone Ember Angular)

Resume: testimonials and wacky blog at www.stepanp.com , and code at
www.github.com/stopachka

Contact: stepan.p@gmail.com

For the last 2 years, I've been consulting in China in Rails and front end
MVC's. The big goal is to move focus to a single company, to grow technically
/ as a person.

If you're into trial by fire environments, and are creating disruption, I'd
love to be a part of that!

------
mdturnerphys
Seattle, Local (maybe Remote or Relocation), Full Time

Stack: hardware development (CAD, CNC, laser fabrication), sensors, optics,
MATLAB, Python, LabVIEW, microcontrollers, . . .

Resume: [http://guavaduck.com/resume](http://guavaduck.com/resume)

Contact: matt at guavaduck

Looking for interesting hardware-development or data-analysis problems to work
on. Finishing up an experimental physics PhD in a group doing precision tests
of gravity with mechanical sensors.

------
r15h
Buckinghamshire UK, Remote (preferably), Full Time or Contract

Stack: Design, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PHP, MySQL, Ruby, Ruby on Rails

Resume: Available on request

Contact: rish.hn@gmail.com

Been a dweller of the web for 14+ years. Mainly experienced with WordPress but
looking to branch out into more modern technologies (Node.js + Rails). I'm
more fluent in front-end although I do cater for the full stack. I'd be
chuffed to be working remote for 75% of my time. Happy to travel for meetings
etc.

------
ysubach2
Podgorica/ME/Europe, Remote, Full Time | Contract | Part Time

Stack: Node.js, PHP (various frameworks), Groovy/Grails, Python, iOS,
JavaScript, HTML/CSS, MySQL/Postres/NoSQL.

I have about 12 years of experience in web and mobile development.

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6383404/YuriSubach.CV.pd...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6383404/YuriSubach.CV.pdf)
Contact: ysubach@gmail.com

------
cashellef
Halifax Canada, Remote | Relocation, Full Time

Stack: R, Python, Bash

Resume: [https://db.tt/8WKIarQP](https://db.tt/8WKIarQP)

Contact: Cashelle: cashellef at google's mail service

Just finished my Honors degree in Statistics and hold an Honors degree in
Biology.

Interested in opportunities to get my feet wet turning my existing skill with
Stats and R programming into business value in the professional world.

Competency with bash and python as needed to move the data through the tubes.

------
alphagenerator
Location: Chicago+Remote Contract(Maybe Fulltime) Stack:

Strong with[ C++, R, C, Python, Objective-C, .NET ]

Dabble with[ node.js, javascript, sql, redis ]

Developer+quant background. I worked as trader for the last 4 years. I
researched alpha, devised intraday valuation methods, and developed code to
make markets in a variety of asset classes.

I like trading a lot, but I'm open to non-finance jobs. I'm curious about
startups and mobile development in particular.

Contact: alphagen at gmx dot com

------
foxpc
Lithuania, Europe. Remote | Relocation (after some time?)

Stack: PHP, Javascript (jQuery), HTML, CSS,

MySQL/PostgreSQL, ASP.NET (starting out), Git. Minimal experience with: Java
(Android), Python, Go, C (Arduino).

Resume: Contact me for that.

Contact: gmail - andriussev

Looking for interesting, creative projects. Would love it if it would not
actually be a corporate creating of websites kind of work. Maybe some bigger
project, have a part of it. Would also love to be someone else other than a
programmer.

------
tommizzle
Location: London, willing to relocate, Full Time.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ut1wm0n1nvrwlzj/Tom%20Layfield%20-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ut1wm0n1nvrwlzj/Tom%20Layfield%20-%20Product%20Manager%20CV.pdf)

Contact: me at tommizzle dot com

About: Product Manager and ex-startup founder with 4 years of experience. In
my most recent role, I lead Product for a small SaaS startup. See my resume
for more details.

------
amiranda222
Seattle, Local | Relocation, Full Time | Contract

Stack: JavaScript, Python, Node.js, Angular, jQuery, git

Resume: [https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/59559503/Alex-Miranda-
Re...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/59559503/Alex-Miranda-Resume.pdf)

Contact: alexandermichaelmiranda@gmail.com

Overview: I am looking for a company that is composed of a close-knit team
that has high standards for product quality (TDD and/or BDD).

------
xyclos
SC (United States), Relocation, Full Time

Stack: JS, Angular, Dart, MongoDB, Firebase, MySQL

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnsonjake](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnsonjake)

Contact: jakejohnson.me

Full stack developer with an eye toward security. I was a security analyst in
my last life. 3 Years experience in security. 1 Year as a full stack
developer. I would love to work on a full-scale Dart/AngularDart application.

------
sam42lu
I am currently living in Austin tx I am will willing to relocate for a good
opportunity I am seeking full time or contract work Stack:
java,python,javascript,sql,html,css Resume:
[http://42lublog.com/Resume.pdf](http://42lublog.com/Resume.pdf) Contact:
sbforman@gmail.com 512-589-3550 Im looking for a place where I can start my
career and the work will be challenging.

------
tpeguero
San Francisco, local, full time.

    
    
      Tech: Ruby (Rails, RSpec), JavaScript (JQuery, Backbone.js, learning Node.js), HTML5, CSS, Git, SQL (SQLite, PostgreSQL, HiveQL)
    
      Website: http://www.tpeguero.com (linkedin & github at bottom of page)
    
      Contact: contact [at] tpeguero [dot] com
    
      Hoping to find a small shop where I can work with sharp, driven people to solve interesting problems.

------
collegedropout
Los Angeles (or surrounding area), Full Time

Stack: Python / Flask & Django, Javascript / Node

Resume: please contact me for a resume, I'd like to keep my job search below
my current employer's radar

Contact: tgwnb@appixie.com

I'm looking for an engineering position at an early stage startup. I've got
work experience in file system forensic analysis and backend web dev, but I'd
like to expand that to encompass the full stack.

------
adrian2112
Berlin, Bay Area, Austin, Full Time

Stack: Ruby/Rails, javascript, iOS

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/arfd3rgs8w27mlc/resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/arfd3rgs8w27mlc/resume.pdf)

Contact: bernardogzzf at gmail dot com

4 years ruby on rails, 1 year iOS looking to work with talented people where I
can solve interesting and challenging problems and improve my skills as a
developer learning from others.

------
arwong09
San Francisco, California. Full Time.

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Backbone.js

Resume: [http://goo.gl/yHeoOW](http://goo.gl/yHeoOW)

Contact: arwong09@gmail.com

Hey all, I'm an experienced Web Developer, looking for a full-time position at
a personable company, where I can ship production-ready code everyday. I like
making light-weight, stylish, and user-friendly apps. Send me a message and
get in touch!

------
bcassedy
San Francisco, Local, Full Time

Stack: Ruby, Rails, Backbone, Javascript, jQuery, Python, git

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2auhoOAWqRBUkJzZXVTS01JVGs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2auhoOAWqRBUkJzZXVTS01JVGs/edit?usp=sharing)

Contact: brett.cassedy@gmail.com

I'm looking for a company doing work in an interesting space. Ideally I'd be
part of a hard working, close-knit team.

------
arwong09
San Francisco, California. Full Time.

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Backbone.js

Recent Project: [http://cycletree.co](http://cycletree.co)

Contact: arwong09@gmail.com

Hey all, I'm an experienced Web Developer, looking for a full-time position at
a personable company, where I can ship production-ready code everyday. I like
making light-weight, stylish, and user-friendly apps. Send me a message and
get in touch!

------
pucca
Location: India, Remote|Relocation within India, Full Time | Part Time

Stack : C/C++, Java, PHP, python

Resume :
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zpg7hmy1r3t6tku/Pooja_Resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zpg7hmy1r3t6tku/Pooja_Resume.pdf)

Contact : pjkumar2@gmail.com

I am a fresher and have just completed my bachelor of engg in CSE. I am
looking for a challenging job which helps in building my skills.

------
BrianPetro
San Francisco, CA(In-house). Anywhere(remote). Full-time.

Stack: AngularJS + many other back and front end tools.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/company/angularjobs-
com](https://www.linkedin.com/company/angularjobs-com)

Contact: edwin [at] angularjobs.com or
[https://www.angularjobs.com/client/start](https://www.angularjobs.com/client/start)

------
vasilisk
Estonia, Remote, Full or Part Time

Stack: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (browsers, ember.js, some node.js) and all
things web. And C for a good measure.

Resume: upon request

Contact: vasily.kolobkov@gmail.com

Diggin deep into client-side js apps, have the back-end covered and try to
keep things nice and pleasant looking and gracefully functioning. And keep an
eye on distributed systems during the lunch. If that's what you do - i'd love
to join!

------
zxlk21e
Wisconsin, Remote, Full Time or Contract

Stack: PHP, Laravel, Objective-C (+ cocoa touch), CSS, HTML, SEO

Resume/Code Samples: Available on request

Contact: HireMeHN@gmail.com

Web/mobile generalist. Been working in a corporate SEO role for some huge
sites for about the last 18 months. 12 Years of startups and SEO projects
before that. Looking for a company working in an interesting space where I
could pitch in on development, marketing, etc.

------
wordsaretoys
New Hampshire, Remote, Contract

Stack: Android, Java, Javascript, HTML5, SQL, Linux

Portfolio:
[http://www.wordsaretoys.com/portfolio](http://www.wordsaretoys.com/portfolio)

Contact: wordsaretoys@gmail.com

Looking for Android app development contracts. I'll work from your specs, or
we can design them together. Will provide regular prototypes and testable
versions during development. Reasonable hourly rate.

------
asadmemon
Currently in Karachi, Remote, Relocate. Full Time | Part Time

Stack: Javascript (Nodejs, Front-end), HTML5(Bootstrap, Canvas), C#, C++

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zlmhaksgdujry4c/resume2.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zlmhaksgdujry4c/resume2.pdf)

github: [https://github.com/asadlionpk](https://github.com/asadlionpk)

contact: asadmemon@outlook.com

------
emmas
SF/bay area, relocation, full time

stack: ruby/rails, html, css, js (jQuery, backbone), postgresql/mysql, vim,
linux CLI, git, Java, PHP, C, Haskell

resume: available upon request

contact: 865pn9mfqa@sneakemail.com

I’ve been doing rails development for a large company for over a year now.
It’s my first job and I have been quite happy with it so far, but I would like
to move the the bay area so I am looking for something new :)

------
LusoTycoon
Porto, Portugal. Both remote and relocation would be considered, depending on
the required engagement.

HTML5, CSS3, PHP, MySQL, JS, some responsive design Some experience deploying
web server

Interested in anything not involving sit & listening zombie-mode like most
classes.

[http://pt.linkedin.com/in/pedrosgomes/en](http://pt.linkedin.com/in/pedrosgomes/en)

------
vgnanand
Mumbai India, Remote/Open to Relocation, Full Time

Stack: Javascript, Angular, React, Node, HTML, CSS, LESS, Django

Resume: Available on request

Contact: vigmaneats@gmail.com

Being experienced with writing maintainable and performance-profiled front-end
code, I am interested in working on complex front-end architecture and am
looking forward to working with a team who are equally passionate about
writing such code.

------
shawndromat
San Francisco, Local, Full Time

Stack: Rails, Javascript, Backbone, HTML5/CSS3

Resume: [http://linkd.in/1n9g0uR](http://linkd.in/1n9g0uR)

Junior Dev looking to work my tail off for you. Comfortable with both front
and back ends but really passionate about front-end engineering and creating
seamless, enjoyable end-user experiences using JS/Backbone etc.

------
tqn
Boston, Remote|Relocation, Full Time | Contract | Part Time

Stack: Some Ruby on Rails, Java, HTML/CSS

Resume: www.linkedin.com/in/thaiqnguyen/

Contact: thai [at] startupdigest.com

Looking for co-founder opportunities or PM/Marketing at early-stage startup. I
have previous experience as a PM@Intuit, entrepreneur@DreamIt Ventures;
currently, I'm a curator @StartupDigest SV.

------
vefu
Bay Area, CA. [Full Time]

Stack: Java, Wicket, JavaScript, Backbone.js, Require.js

Resume: I can provide upon request.

Contact: codyhansen92@gmail.com

I just graduated from college with my Computer Science degree and I am looking
for a new opportunity in the bay area. At my current job I have focused mostly
on front-end development, but I am eager to try out different technologies!
Thank you!

------
xasos
Chicago,IL , Remote/Relocate, Internship, Full Time Python, Java, Objective-C,
RoR, Android/iOS dev Resume: available on request Contact:
nirajpant7@gmail.com Experienced Web/Mobile developer in high school. Bay
Area/Chicago/NY preferred. Internship needs to cover living costs.

------
piratebroadcast
Boston, MA.

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, HTML5, CSS3

I just graduated thoughtbots Metis program and am now on the market. I have
years of experience shipping software for clients, great front-end chops, and
consider myself a bit of a UX/UI nerd.

Info: [http://piratebroadcast.github.io](http://piratebroadcast.github.io)

------
smogg
Poland, Europe | Remote | Full-time/Contract/Part Time

Stack: html & css, javascript, coffee script, any CSS preprocesor, UI/UX

I'm a front-end developer/designer with 4+ years of experience looking for
opportunity to grow my UX skills by working with experienced people (while
still writing front-end code).

Contact: hello@oskar.io

------
schoash
Austria,Remote (Contract)

Stack: Python, php, mysql, pgsql, rabbitmq, html5/css3, javascript, iOS, java,
c, c++

Resume: [http://linkd.in/1tZgswE](http://linkd.in/1tZgswE)

Contact: dev@schoash.com

Looking for new and interesting projects. Willing to consult to improve or
create prototype apps. Just contact me and we can talk.

------
crypted
Kathmandu, Nepal Relocate to LA / SF (H-1B needed) | Sydney , australia ,Full
time

Stack: C#, JavaScript, Mono for android, Android Java native

Email: arjuns.sapkota [at] gmail [dot] com

Developer with over 8 years of industry experience of developing, designing
and architecturing small to medium desktop and web based solution.

------
ksakhuj
Remote, Full Time|Contract|Part Time

Stack: All browser front end, MacApp w/ webkit, NodeJS, MYSQL, Redis, Mongodb,
scaling, distributed architecture, security, etc.

Resume: Been CTO/ early lead engineer of a few companies, ability to develop
fast MVPs, currently Nodejs lead for top10 app.

Contact: kevin@launchunit.com

------
bnt
Location: EU, Remote & Relocation, Full time,Part time

Stack: LAMP, SASS, Compass, Bootstrap, RWD, HTML5 APIs, jQuery, Angular. Also
UI design (Sketch).

Contact: epicawsm@gmail.com

I am a full-stack developer who loves front-end more than anything. I'm
looking to work with small (5-10 person) companies.

------
stanmancan
Vancouver BC, Remote | Local, FT

Stack: PHP, MySQL, HTML, CSS

Resume: [http://www.bradkilshaw.com](http://www.bradkilshaw.com)

Contact: See profile or resume

Overview: I'm looking for interesting work, involving data analysis. Very
interested in being able to grow within a company.

------
brickcap
Gurgaon, India. Remote|Open to relocation. Contract Only.

Stack: nodejs,erlang,couchdb,lucene,elasticsearch.

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-jiwan-
sharma](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-jiwan-sharma)

akshatjiwan@gmail.com

------
gabac
Location: Currently in Switzerland, Relocation, Full Time

Stack: iOS(Objective-C), HTML, JavaScript(Backbone, AngularJS, jQuery), CSS,
PhoneGap, Java(Spring, Hibernate)

Resume: [https://db.tt/gQ0Mfdzy](https://db.tt/gQ0Mfdzy)

Contact: gabathuler at gmail dot com

------
earnthis
Boston, MA., Full Time

Stack: Python, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Git

Resume: Please contact.

Email: earnthis2714@gmail.com

Looking for a junior engineer position where I can learn as much as
contribute, geared mainly towards Python however I'm very open to other tech
given time to pick it up. Intrigued by OpenStack.

------
grzesiek
Poland or Remote Stack: PHP/Zend/Symfony2, C++/Qt, Ruby/RubyOnRails,
JavaScript/CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, Openlayers, OpenCV, Java/Android, Debian
GNU/Linux expert - 12 years of experience Contact: grzsp@10g.pl

------
idiotb
India, Remote, Full Time Stack: C, Ruby, Rails, etc. Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/k5cxz3uxs0i6vdw/resume_may_2014.pd...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/k5cxz3uxs0i6vdw/resume_may_2014.pdf)

------
gemignani
UK, London, Full Time Stack: Android, WebOS, Embedded Linux, MPEG-2, C/C++.
Contact: [http://douglas.gemignani.org](http://douglas.gemignani.org) /
douglas@gemignani.org

------
owid
Europe, Remote, All Options

JavaScript, Node.js, AWS, CMS, ActionScript, mySQL, PHP, Photoshop, Flash

Resume upon request

grmail@gmail.com, github.com/igord

Front/back end engineer, years of experience and thousands of customers. I'm
looking to join a remote team.

------
allard
Saint Louis or remote

résumé —
[http://elm.nfshost.com/sansaddressforHN.pdf](http://elm.nfshost.com/sansaddressforHN.pdf)

innovate, think critically, communicate clearly, solve complex problems

rick at inboxpro dot com

------
thiagoc
Santa Catarina/Brazil, Remote, Relocate (H-1B needed), Full time

Stack: Python, Shell script, Javascript, HTML/CSS. MySQL, Linux, Asterisk PBX

Contact: root@thiagoc.net

Want to work with Python development and/or devops.

------
knocte
Remote/Relocation (almost anywhere), Part Time/Contract

Stack: F# preferred (could do C#/Haskell too), Linux preferred (could do
others too)

I specialize in Mono+Gtk#+etc

References & CV on request.

Contact: knocte at gmail

~~~
boothead
Do I read this right that you do F# on linux as a preference? Could I ask how
you manage this? Last time I tried setting up mono defeated me to be honest!

~~~
knocte
Yes it's correct.

F# on Linux works flawlessly.

I guess what defeated you is actually ASP.NET, not F# on Linux, right? ;)

~~~
boothead
What do you use as your IDE? Monodevelop or something else?

------
drydot
Debian GNU/Linux, C++ expert 18 yrs experience. resume at [http://cv.mm-
studios.com/](http://cv.mm-studios.com/)

------
capdiz
Kampala Uganda, remote, full-time/part-time

Ruby on rails, postgres, Amazon aws, heroku, engine yard, C#, .net and
currently working on my first python app.

contact: capdiz@yahoo.com

------
kim27
Blackfoot, ID, Remote, Full Time

Stack: PHP, NodeJS, Python, Java, Lucene, etc.

kimebert.us

kim@kd7ike.info

Looking for a remote or local position with a meaningful project to work on
and bring to a reality.

------
edude03
Toronto or Remote, Full Time. Stack: NodeJS, EmberJs, Rails, Flask, MySQL,
Postgres, MongoDB, CouchDB, neo4j Resume: Available upon request. Contact:
edude03@gmail.com

I'm looking for a company where I can continue to push my technical skills
forward and build a product that people will enjoy using.

------
amourgh
Casablanca,Morocco,Relocate

Stack: C# + .NET (ASP.NET MVC+Razor, etc),JS

Database :SQLServer,PostgeSQL,MySQL

ETL:SSIS ,Talend

------
googte
Delhi,India, Remote, Full Time joggerfor@gmail.com

Android expert. Extensive experience in Android SDK. Implemented neat UI,
Threads, interfacing with web services, JSON parsing, Deep linking.

Strong computer science background.

------
Jach
Location: Seattle, WA. Willing to relocate or explore working remotely.
Ideally full time, though willing to consider contract / part time.

Primary Domains / Languages / Platforms / Misc. Other Keywords: Web
application development (front and back end, preference for back end), some
database internals, some 2D game programming with PyGame, academic experience
with hardware and image processing. / Python, PHP, Java, Bash, JS/Node,
AS3/Flex, C, C++, Clojure. / Many bits of Amazon Web Services, Linux, and
LAMP. / Flask, Yii, enunciate, tomcat, jQuery, Numpy, oAuth, Spring, bcrypt,
HTML 5, MySQL, git, perforce, svn, radar...

Resume / Portfolio / LinkedIn:
[http://www.thejach.com/public/secretan_resume.pdf](http://www.thejach.com/public/secretan_resume.pdf)
/ [http://www.thejach.com/portfolio](http://www.thejach.com/portfolio) /
[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/kevin-
secretan/54/1b1/b33](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/kevin-secretan/54/1b1/b33)

Contact: kevin@thejach.com

I'm young in my career. I started programming in late 2004 but I've only had
three years of work experience at startups consisting of the CEO, myself, and
maybe another person or two occasionally brought on to do this-or-that (though
at my second job I got to work with a small open source community too). Chunks
of my work were part-time because I was finishing my degree concurrently.

At this point in my life I still feel like I ought to be performing a breadth-
first search of areas I want to work more in. Therefore I'm not too picky
about _what_ I'm working on, so long as I can see the actual or potential
business value, and my main criteria is how nice for me personally it would be
to work on X. I think languages matter. I'd love to work at a Clojure shop.
I'm not as experienced with it as I'd like to be, but the philosophy of the
language resonates with me and I'd like to go deeper into it. I still tend to
think in Python though and it's my go-to tool for most things, so I'd also
enjoy working at a Python shop. I've done enough of the other languages listed
to work with them and be happy about it, but they're not my favorites. (I do
like C a lot more than C++. I'd like to learn Rust as well.) I'm part of the
hacker news majority that uses vim, and I prefer a (Gentoo or Mint) Linux
workstation but can still be productive on Windows 7, provided Cygwin and gVim
are installed.

I have health insurance through my father's company for a few more years, so
if you're looking to save some employee expenses on that front I might be a
good choice. ;)

------
fesja
Location: Anywhere in USA, Relocation, Full Time Stack: backend and frontend,
also some design

10 master engineers who have just finished their degrees and have 28 month
visas [http://spaniardengineers.com/](http://spaniardengineers.com/)

A company to keep learning and have fun :)

